# CSAC: Sonnen Positive for PEDs at UFC 117



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

CSAC: Sonnen Positive for PEDs at UFC 117








​


> Sunday, September 19, 2010
> by Greg Savage ([email protected])
> 
> According to California State Athletic Commission Executive Officer George Dodd, Chael Sonnen has been notified that he failed post-fight drug screening following his loss to Anderson Silva at UFC 117, which was held Aug. 7 at the Oracle Arena in Oakland, Calif.
> ...


Source: http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/CSAC-Sonnen-Positive-for-PEDs-at-UFC-117-26978


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Wow. I'm shocked. Not sure why, yet...other than he hasn't been caught before.

Although it seems that everything is banned these days. I remember an interview with Ariel Helwani a few days before the fight and Chael complained of being ill in bed. If he took a decongestant, how long would it stay in the system and be detected by these tests? Also, how many drugs are on this list and do they include anything from Gingko Biloba to Androstenedione? 

It seems anything is considered Performance Enhancing, and I have a very hard time understanding why any fighters would take anything containing anything close to a substance that could tarnish their careers and credibility as a fighter/person when they know they'll be tested.

I'm assuming that Chael will be absolutely shocked when he finds out, but part of him may think 'oh yeah, there was ephedrine in that neo-citran i took a week earlier. that must have made my takedowns so much better.'

I'm using hyperbole and sarcasm to make a point, but I just don't understand how this happens knowingly...and if unknowingly - why the ignorance still exists within the fighter and his team of what they're taking.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

All i gotta say is WOW.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

wow never saw that one coming, really does chance the perspective of the MW standings, in one sense I am glad he will not get a rematch because there are other I would sooner see get there shot right now, but I am not glad he will be denied a rematch because of this.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Karma is a bitch...lance armstrong is probably at home right now laughing if this is true.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

And the rematch is out of the window...


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Karma is a bitch...


+ repped 

Man this came as a shock to me as well, imagine if he had won - a champion testing positive for PEDs is damn bad PR for the UFC...

But it's really a shame, I was looking forward to Silva making it 2-0 

But him talking all that crap now just looks even more pathetic, but perhaps that's just my point of view


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

all I have to say about this is wut fuk :confused02: I mean its been soon long since 117 why such a wait its really messed up hype and cred now  Any chance of this been fake ?


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Holy s**t. Has this been confirmed by any other sources?

The fact I haven't seen it on any of the news sites makes me sceptical.

Edit: Looks like a few sites have reported this story... It's not looking good for Chael.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Toroian said:


> all I have to say about this is wut fuk :confused02: I mean its been soon long since 117 why such a wait its really messed up hype and cred now  Any chance of this been fake ?


I was thinking the same thing.. I mean, it was a championship bout and it took 1 month to finalize the test results?


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

This is terrible news! Very sad. Fight will be cancelled. 

Who will step in and fight Silva? Belfort and Okami are figting each other. Nate Marquardt possibly. . .


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> + repped
> 
> Man this came as a shock to me as well, imagine if he had won - a champion testing positive for PEDs is damn bad PR for the UFC...
> 
> ...


Good point +rep

This does turn everything he ever said against himself, would not be so bad except he was running around talking about how he was the best in the division etc etc etc and talking everyone else down, all his words now just become the knife in his own back, dam I never did even like Sonnen but even I feel sorry for him now he has dug such a deep grave for himself.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Good point +rep
> 
> This does turn everything he ever said against himself, would not be so bad except he was running around talking about how he was the best in the division etc etc etc and talking everyone else down, all his words now just become the knife in his own back, dam I never did even like Sonnen but even I feel sorry for him now he has dug such a deep grave for himself.


Plus dissing Lance Armstrong for doping.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Plus dissing Lance Armstrong for doping.


Oh I forgot all about that one - Man, he has not only dug his own grave he has ordered the gravestone and had "Here lies a two-faced lying child" written on it...
As much as I dislike Sonnen I almost feel bad for him in this situation :/


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Lol this guy keeps upping the level of asshattery. Good job Chael, good job.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I absolutely refuse to believe that Sonnen would willingly take PED's. It just doesn't fit. After all his republican talk... to take PEDs?

That's as likely as Sonnen pulling guard.

It makes no sense. I'm *very* keen for more on this story to emerge.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

He certainly was down with something, the flu or some other sickness in the days leading up to the fight, Ariel Hawani was saying he didn't look too good during an interview. He may have taken something and it's going to cost him a rematch.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I hope to god some how this is not true or has been a mistake or something, Sonnen has been the most popular guy in MMA these past few months and i have become a huge fan. This will be another great fighters career down the drain if its true, what a shame.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Umm...A'hem...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Admz (Sep 15, 2009)

If it was something that caused a false positive, it's going to be near-impossible to get anyone to believe him. Chael, meet the boy who cried wolf.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I absolutely refuse to believe that Sonnen would willingly take PED's. It just doesn't fit. After all his republican talk... to take PEDs?
> 
> That's as likely as Sonnen pulling guard.
> 
> It makes no sense. I'm *very* keen for more on this story to emerge.


Totally a conspiracy. 

A potential congressmen (removed from his party's favor because of past legal history), a former salesman, a guy who makes things up, lying with no remorse in lying in front of large audiences, denying acts when he gets caught on tape....but he gives us so many LOLz! 

No way a man of this caliber would take PEDs to get an edge in a fight.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Admz said:


> If it was something that caused a false positive, it's going to be near-impossible to get anyone to believe him. Chael, meet the boy who cried wolf.


Yea another problem is that if it is true then Sonnen is a long way past humbling down to be sincere in any kind of apology.

I cant wait to hear what Dana says about this when the final verdict finally comes out, I dont think we will hear anything from Dana or Sonnen till all appeals have been dried, they will be hoping it all just blows over.

UFC are taking a hit recently, first Carwin and now Sonnen, even the Palhares vs Nate greasing could have some bad impact on them, if nothing else it drew a damper on yet another main event in terms of the fight its self I dont think anyone wanted it to end the way it did, and some casual fans tuned in to the event may not follow the news and know that Palhares has excepted he was wrong removing all official issues and issues to guys like us here who follow this kind of news.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

>.>, I wouldnt exactly consider sherdog an unreputable source, but its always a "get me more proof" when you hear about a guy doping for the first time. It sucks that he apparently had this going on during his biggest moment. Wonder what happens to andys febuary fight now? winner of bisping aki? but then aki has lost recently. belfort vs okami, on such short notice after this fight? maybe belcher? best option yet, Leben silva II? its so much fun seeing how things unfold.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I absolutely refuse to believe that Sonnen would willingly take PED's. It just doesn't fit. After all his republican talk... to take PEDs?
> 
> That's as likely as Sonnen pulling guard.
> 
> It makes no sense. I'm *very* keen for more on this story to emerge.


yep, i want to see a bit more of this story before i'll believe it is true.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Republican talk? Politicians are notorious liars. I don't think that supports Sonnen at all.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm far from a sonnen fan but I'll give him the benefit of the doubt until this is confirmed. But damn man if it is true then we have to question his performances against Marquardt and Okami as well... This sucks the sport doesn't need this crap anymore especially from elite level fighters. 

Ohwell hopefully ifnthis is true Marquardt gets his shot that he was screwed out of in the first place.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I can only laugh hard at this  Karma gets you eventually hahahaha. Nothing else could shut him up...i don't think this will either but one can only hope.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> I absolutely refuse to believe that Sonnen would willingly take PED's. It just doesn't fit. After all his republican talk... to take PEDs?
> 
> That's as likely as Sonnen pulling guard.
> 
> It makes no sense. I'm *very* keen for more on this story to emerge.


Did you somehow miss the interview he gave where he trashed Armstrong for use of PED's, blamed it for his cancers, and then denied he ever gave the interview? There's a recording FFS. Did you somehow miss his fake taps over the years? Miss his trashtalk bullshit? The guy lies, period.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Karma is a bitch...


Probably the only thing wich could have shut Sonnen up^^

Can we now PLEASE have the fight of an entire century?? This is a ones in a lifetime opportunity for MMA!

I mean first Silva beating the toughest challenge of his life and then Sonnen getting tested positive after he got promised an immediate Title match.

How many signs do you need DANA???


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Did you somehow miss the interview he gave where he trashed Armstrong for use of PED's, blamed it for his cancers, and then denied he ever gave the interview? There's a recording FFS. Did you somehow miss his fake taps over the years? Miss his trashtalk bullshit? The guy lies, period.


This post made me think about it. I, like many others had doubts about Chael using PED, after all his smacktalk towards Anderson, but the man is clearly all bullshit.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I absolutely refuse to believe that Sonnen would willingly take PED's. It just doesn't fit. After all his republican talk... to take PEDs?
> 
> That's as likely as Sonnen pulling guard.
> 
> It makes no sense. I'm *very* keen for more on this story to emerge.


Actually... this is exactly Republican talk. Say one thing and do another.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

elardo said:


> Republican talk? Politicians are notorious liars. I don't think that supports Sonnen at all.





HexRei said:


> Did you somehow miss the interview he gave where he trashed Armstrong for use of PED's, blamed it for his cancers, and then denied he ever gave the interview? There's a recording FFS. Did you somehow miss his fake taps over the years? Miss his trashtalk bullshit? The guy lies, period.


I know, I know. God damn it. But, this is awful news. I was desperately clutching at any straws that made me feel better. I'm hoping for more news and I'm hoping this is all a big **** up. Don't get me wrong... the comedy of the situation doesn't escape me. Karma is indeed a bitch... but right now, f*uck karma. I'm concerned about MMA and the UFC. I cant express how gutted I will be if this is true.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Another bad thing for Sonnen of all people to get roped about this, is that once his political opponents get hold of this ammo it could get to be a bigger issue than "One man and his trash talk", they could crucify him to the point where it starts to effect the entire sport, the UFC may have no choice but to make an example of him and never let him fight again, even to the point where SF may want nothing to do with him.

It could get really bad, even though I am not a fan of Sonnen anyway, this news and the way it could effect the sport does not make me happy, the potential of opposing political parties to point this back to the sport is something to be concerned about.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Another bad thing for Sonnen of all people to get roped about this, is that once his political opponents get hold of this ammo it could get to be a bigger issue than "One man and his trash talk", they could crucify him to the point where it starts to effect the entire sport, the UFC may have no choice but to make an example of him and never let him fight again, even to the point where SF may want nothing to do with him.
> 
> It could get really bad, even though I am not a fan of Sonnen anyway, this news and they way it could effect the sport does not make me happy, the potential of opposing political parties to point this back to the sport is something to be concerned about.


Maybe one of this political opponents found out and used it to leverage him out of running? If more news doesn't come out soon, I predict ridiculous speculation! Could be very entertaining.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> It could get really bad, even though I am not a fan of Sonnen anyway, this news and the way it could effect the sport does not make me happy, the potential of opposing political parties to point this back to the sport is something to be concerned about.


Well his "role-playing" and lying didn't make MMA look good either... He costs MMA credibility with his mouth and does the same when being shut up because they found PEDs in his urine/blood...

This is what happens when he becomes the promotional face of a fight instead of the respectful (arguable, I know) martial artist facing him... It ends badly either way :/


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sonnen would lie to his own mother, I do not doubt that he would lie about something like this either. This could be totally for something non related to fighting and yet who can believe him now? after all the bullshit lies he has told. 

Sonnen dug his own grave for this one.


----------



## skinnyBIGGS (Jul 2, 2010)

K if true then NO ONE CAN BEAT the Spider lol a roided sonnen couldnt finish him in 4 1/2 rounds , And silva had a broken rib....SILVA IS A CYBORG lol Really opens up debate as wether or not Silva should stay and destroy everyone or move up in weight... Next is getting that Greaser to addmitt he cheated and catch him in the act , but it seems not even video evidence is enough for his tbagies LOL


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> even to the point where SF may want nothing to do with him.


Like they didn't want anything to do with Josh Barnett? Even if he's found guilty the UFC are unlikely to get rid of him. They've kept Sean Sherk, Chris Leben, just brought back Karo Parisyan, Diego Sanchez and James Irvin after failing drugs tests, so I imagine Chael will stick around too, especially considering he sells PPV's.


----------



## skinnyBIGGS (Jul 2, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I know, I know. God damn it. But, this is awful news. I was desperately clutching at any straws that made me feel better. I'm hoping for more news and I'm hoping this is all a big **** up. Don't get me wrong... the comedy of the situation doesn't escape me. Karma is indeed a bitch... but right now, f*uck karma. I'm concerned about MMA and the UFC. I cant express how gutted I will be if this is true.


UFC isn't the holy grail of MMA its where the money is at , expect alot worse in the coming years there will be a few deaths as they still cant control damage after KO , and these people are getting stronger and stronger by the month , shane carwin cheated years ago to gain such mass to have the destruction he has but after he benefited from the pick me up he switched , or is he using something undectable???? people underestimate the money thats made in steriods its abillion a year , and thats spread among all sports


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I saw it coming for some reason.


Now the question is, what this means for Silva-Sonnen 2.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

As much as I dislike Sonnen, I'm too shocked to even make fun of this situation. If its true, then this is gonna be HUGE in a bad way...

Judging by Linland's reaction I think it's probably true.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

vilify said:


> As much as I dislike Sonnen, I'm too shocked to even make fun of this situation. If its true, then this is gonna be HUGE in a bad way...
> 
> Judging by Linland's reaction I think it's probably true.


Yea man... thats exactly how I feel. I usually like to take the piss out of everything... but my humour gland just wont get started due to the overall disappointment. I so want there to be a reasonable explanation.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Even though Im not a sonnen fan I think something about this is fishy..The timeline is just off, ufc 117 was well over a month ago FFS..If it does prove to be true tho its only poetic that the fight between he and anderson gets called off..

That match had no business taking place in the first place.A challenger should never be given an immediate rematch if he was finished decisively by the champion.The ufc looked really money hungry and crooked here by playing on the ignorance of casual fans who couldnt give a rats azz about the sport but watch to live vicariously through fighters


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, Silva's reputation will now enter mythical status!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Nothing which a little trash talk from him can't fix... i am now a fan of Sonnen.. thank you Chael for this..


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, there goes the rematch. Sonnen will probably get some serious heat for this one (well deserved), and a suspension, all things being fair. 

PEDs are the one really big thing that urks me. I never likes Sonnen, I found him kind of childish, but I respected his skills. Now, I don't even respect him.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I still loves ya, Sonnen!!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

This seems a bit fishy to me... the timeline is fucked up and wayy too amateurish. 

If he has been taking some PED i honestly DOUBT its Steroids, Chael just does not seem like the type to take them. I understand something for weight cutting or w/e BUT until they release what substance he has been caught for or i hear Chael respond im not going to throw him in the oven just yet.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Kreed said:


> Even though Im not a sonnen fan I think something about this is fishy..The timeline is just off, ufc 117 was well over a month ago FFS..If it does prove to be true tho its only poetic that the fight between he and anderson gets called off..


Lab testing can often be absurdly slow, I wouldn't read anything into the timing.

Sonnen will get a suspension and sit out for a while, lots of of guys have done it, no huge blow to MMA or anything.

Sonnen is such a douche, this really puts a smile on my face because it makes his douchery more obvious. How can anyone feel sorry for Sonnen here? 

After the Lance Armstrong diatribe, God this is just gold, absolute solid 24k gold.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I absolutely refuse to believe that Sonnen would willingly take PED's. It just doesn't fit. After all his republican talk... to take PEDs?
> 
> That's as likely as Sonnen pulling guard.
> 
> It makes no sense. I'm *very* keen for more on this story to emerge.


I'm with you on this one Soojooko.
I am not Sonnen's biggest fan, nore i hate the guy.
But i liked the way he brought the fight to Silva, he kept word and delivered.
I refuse to think he took PED willingly. 
And i won't believe it until an official statement issued by an authorised Athletic Committee and after all necessary tests have been performed.
For me it just doen't make any sense and for Sonnen the more so: you are going into the biggest fight of your life and you take drugs?! Especially these days when drug testing is such a normal thing, i believe they test athletes/fighters even before the fight, picking them randomly (Josh Barnett before fighting Fedor was the case i believe) and they test the fighters after the fights also.
And considering the penalty/punishment for such an offense could be a long ban or even a life ban, i ask myself a question: Why in the world would you do it?!
I can imagine 2 scenarios:
1. Sonnen actually did it. Take this into consideration: when it comes to pre-fight trashtalk, Sonnentook this fight on a level never seen before in recent years: he hyped the fight with every occasion he got. He took so many shots at Anderson, at manny times he made it too personal and in this process all the spotlights switched on him. In this case, there is a chance he felt too much pressure going in the later stages of his camp and as the fight was approaching he didn't feel his fighting was on the same level as his talking. Result: take PEDs by any cost and hope his organism won't betray him. This could give birth to another question: it is possible he could have done it in the past and didn't get caught? 
2. Sonnen didn't take PEDs, but he might have taken something - food, medicine, nutriments - that could have modified the chemical structure of his organism, generating that "something" that tested for an illegal substance ---> positive test. This can happen without you even knowing.
And i could believe such a scenario. This is why: about 6 months ago, a romanian athlete tested positive for an illegal substance. Problem was, the medicine he took, contained an illegal substance, thus tested positive at a drugs test.
But, he managed to prove in court, that the producer of that medicine made a huge mistake: the label it applied on the box of medicine didn't contain the banned substance. This way, he didn't know he was taking an illegal substance.
He got banned annyway, but mainly because he got busted at a drugs test before - cocaine , but that's a different story.

SO...that's my thought on this subject for now.
Hope you didn't get bored reading this.
I give Sonnen the benefit of the doubt until the final results pop up.
I believe it's the right thing to do...for now.

Best regards.


----------



## Admz (Sep 15, 2009)

Confirmation from other sources:

http://www.mmamania.com/2010/9/19/1697443/sonnen-test-postive-for-peds

http://mmajunkie.com/news/20709/report-chael-sonnen-fails-ufc-117-drug-test.mma


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I doubt there was a legit attempt to get an edge. Two reasons I believe that first off is the fact that Sonnen has political ambitions outside of fighting and this not only casts a dark shadow over his MMA career but getting caught cheating would also cast a dark shadow over his political ambitions and leave him pretty open for mud slinging. The second point I would like to make is to people remember in the days leading up to the fight there were rumors Chael was sick I am sure somehow that comes into play here. Right now though its all speculation but I am sure more will come to light.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeha i dont see Chael putting Lance on blast like that knowing he is taking PED and could very well test positive. Chael is a smart guy and it makes NO sense for him to do this. Also i didnt see him look any special compared to his past fights... if he did take PED they didnt change him at all. He wasnt any more ripped, any more aggressive, any more strong, any better endurance, i mean seriously nothing was different about him. Maybe he fought an Injury??? This smells very fishy to me. I need to hear Chaels comments on this.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok, I don't know much about how drug tests are performed, but this seems a little odd a month after the fact. Shouldn't there have been an immediate re-test. I seem to recall in the past that there is an A and B test in case of errors. So far, though I did not read every post in detail, there has been no mention of it. Just postulating, but this seems like it will be pretty easy to protest as this seems kind of late/amateurish notice.

Can't say I am a huge Sonnen fan, but he brought the fight to Silva and for that he has my respect. I am also pretty ambivalent about performance enhancing drugs, I find it all a bit hypocritical. Its kind of like the war on drugs in general - a huge waste of time and money.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

Ivan said:


> Nothing which a little trash talk from him can't fix... i am now a fan of Sonnen.. thank you Chael for this..


WTF? You like loud mouth cheaters?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Ok, I don't know much about how drug tests are performed, but this seems a little odd a month after the fact. Shouldn't there have been an immediate re-test. I seem to recall in the past that there is an A and B test in case of errors. So far, though I did not read every post in detail, there has been no mention of it. Just postulating, but this seems like it will be pretty easy to protest as this seems kind of late/amateurish notice.
> 
> Can't say I am a huge Sonnen fan, but he brought the fight to Silva and for that he has my respect. I am also pretty ambivalent about performance enhancing drugs, I find it all a bit hypocritical. Its kind of like the war on drugs in general - a huge waste of time and money.


The A and B sample thing is they take the sample and split it into two parts and send it to two different labs. In the case of BigFoot he tried protesting that the results of the B sample were never released which he took as proof it came back clean leaving serious doubt as to the legitimacy of the A sample.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Admz said:


> Confirmation from other sources:
> 
> http://www.mmamania.com/2010/9/19/1697443/sonnen-test-postive-for-peds
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/news/20709/report-chael-sonnen-fails-ufc-117-drug-test.mma


Not to bust your bubble but all those articles do is refer to the original article from Sherdog... So they aren't confirming anything, they're just retelling the news 

Though I'm starting to accept this as fact


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Can't believe it.

Will wait to hear the full story before making my mind up.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I doubt there was a legit attempt to get an edge. Two reasons I believe that first off is the fact that Sonnen has political ambitions outside of fighting and this not only casts a dark shadow over his MMA career but getting caught cheating would also cast a dark shadow over his political ambitions and leave him pretty open for mud slinging. The second point I would like to make is to people remember in the days leading up to the fight there were rumors Chael was sick I am sure somehow that comes into play here. Right now though its all speculation but I am sure more will come to light.


People cheat in politics too. A lot.

The object is not to get caught. Which Chael failed at.



SideWays222 said:


> Yeha i dont see Chael putting Lance on blast like that knowing he is taking PED and could very well test positive. *Chael is a smart guy and it makes NO sense for him to do this*. Also i didnt see him look any special compared to his past fights... if he did take PED they didnt change him at all. He wasnt any more ripped, any more aggressive, any more strong, any better endurance, i mean seriously nothing was different about him. Maybe he fought an Injury??? This smells very fishy to me. I need to hear Chaels comments on this.


Right, no reason for someone to desire to become a bigger, stronger, better athlete and fighter in the biggest fight of his life against the P4P best fighter in the world and arguably one of the greatest fighters of time. No reason that a fighter who was getting lateral dropped by Demian freakin Maia would want to improve his strength, conditioning for the transition to 25 minutes, and the length of time he wants to train.

Right.

Barry Bonds was a perennial 30-40 HR hitter in the 90s and sure-fire hall of famer, it makes no sense for him to become a bigger, more powerful and prolific home run hitter and start jacking out over 50 and risk tarnishing his legacy.

Makes no sense.


Furthermore, to elaborate on why I saw it coming. The bacne that Chael Sonnen had, was very telling. And something just seemed off about him. He seemed like he was on another level for his last two fights. Not surprising one bit.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> People cheat in politics too. A lot.
> 
> The object is not to get caught. Which Chael failed at.
> 
> ...


Oh crap... They take steroids in politics?? I didnt know this... What type do they take??

Unless thats the case you really dont have a point. I cheated on my homework also... Do i take steroids now as a correlation to me cheating on tests??

Oh also... good job on quoting me like a tard lmao. I pointed out that he wasnt any of that stuff you just mentioned, yet you didnt respond to that. I cant even take you seriously... get out of here hater.

Oh btw... a page out of your book.

I have a pimple on my back right now... I hope people dont notice that im taking steroids because its clearly obvious. Its very telling..


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Dumbass...

Well, don't have to worry about him getting that rematch now.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Toxic said:


> The A and B sample thing is they take the sample and split it into two parts and send it to two different labs. In the case of BigFoot he tried protesting that the results of the B sample were never released which he took as proof it came back clean leaving serious doubt as to the legitimacy of the A sample.


Ah...thanks.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Oh crap... They take steroids in politics?? I didnt know this... What type do they take??
> 
> Unless thats the case you really dont have a point. I cheated on my homework also... Do i take steroids now as a correlation to me cheating on tests??
> 
> ...


He has a point. Earlier someone said something like Chael is a Republican Politician and it makes it suspect that he would cheat.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Oh crap... They take steroids in politics?? I didnt know this... What type do they take??
> 
> Unless thats the case you really dont have a point. I cheated on my homework also... Do i take steroids now as a correlation to me cheating on tests??
> 
> ...


Your comprehension skills are meagre and laughable.

I mostly didn't respond the majority of your post because it wasn't relevant. I don't take blind idol worship seriously. And your point about it "not making any sense" made me chuckle.

A pimple on your back =/= bacne 

Good job.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Majortom505 said:


> He has a point. Earlier someone said something like Chael is a Republican Politician and it makes it suspect that he would cheat.


Ahh so cuz he is a republican he is going to cheat?? Well it seems if he was a democrat then there would be no way Chael ic cheating. You guys have been watching too much of that Behavior CSI shows... :sarcastic12:



Roflcopter said:


> Your comprehension skills are meagre and laughable.
> 
> I mostly didn't respond the majority of your post because it wasn't relevant. I don't take blind idol worship seriously. And your point about it "not making any sense" made me chuckle.
> 
> ...


Well im glad that you feel the same way about me as i do about you. I can hardly take your post seriously because it smells of Anderson Silva dick riding... Take your CSI work and shuv it broski. Once the Athletic Commision confirms which substance and comments on it then il buy it. Until then your pretty much just being a clown. 
*
Your comprehension skills are meagre and laughable.*

Lmao... Ok weirdo.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I, for one, am in support of 'blind worship'. I say, no matter the outcome, we give Sonnen a pass.

Edit - The pansies who neg rep over nothing and then don't leave their names make me lulz. Lighten up, tossers.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That is enough with the insults guys. back on topic civilly or get out of the thread.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Took them over a month to get the results back for a test that usually takes only a few hours? Bullsh*t. Granted I'm a Sonnen fan, but that makes no sense.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Between this story and the one about him planting people in the audience to ask him fake questions, Sonnen is turning out to be a bigger loser than anyone could have ever imagined.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Toxic said:


> That is enough with the insults guys. back on topic civilly or get out of the thread.


Weirdo,Clown are hardly insults.

I do want to hear your opinion on this Toxic. So EDIT your post and post it 

or :fight03:

Edit... I found your opinion Toxic. Proceed.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Maybe this is just another business plan by Sonnen and Dana. I mean, look at this place, posted today, 7 pages and everyone wants to see something new. :thumb02:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I, for one, am in support of 'blind worship'. I say, no matter the outcome, we give Sonnen a pass.
> 
> Edit - The pansies who neg rep over nothing and then don't leave their names make me lulz. Lighten up, tossers.


This.

CSAC says the dude failed a drug test. Which I had speculated he would, with all that bacne and just his questionable increase in ability and conditioning, and everyone's response is

"BUT--BUT WAIT!"

It's like we are still in some insane, and psychotic denial that professional athletes cheat.



On a more important note, it seems like the fight will certainly almost HAVE to be called of and Silva will have to wait for the Okami-Belfort winner. Hell, maybe Belfort gets the shot right away and Okami fights Marquardt or someone else.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I, for one, am in support of 'blind worship'. I say, no matter the outcome, we give Sonnen a pass.
> 
> Edit - The pansies who neg rep over nothing and then don't leave their names make me lulz. Lighten up, tossers.


haha i'm with you Psycho.

I enjoy browsing sherdog from time to time but, they have become just one of a hundred websites racing to be the first to post ...anything. There is a lot more information that needs to come out before chael gets tarred and feathered.

It was well known that chael was sick going in to the fight. I have a feeling this is all going to come down to what he took for that.

to the genius who said I saw it coming he had bacne.....

get off the couch. go to a gym. sweat a little. stop posting.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

For you Sideways..



Toxic said:


> I doubt there was a legit attempt to get an edge. Two reasons I believe that first off is the fact that Sonnen has political ambitions outside of fighting and this not only casts a dark shadow over his MMA career but getting caught cheating would also cast a dark shadow over his political ambitions and leave him pretty open for mud slinging. The second point I would like to make is to people remember in the days leading up to the fight there were rumors Chael was sick I am sure somehow that comes into play here. Right now though its all speculation but I am sure more will come to light.






Roflcopter said:


> This.
> 
> CSAC says the dude failed a drug test. *Which I had speculated he would*, with all that bacne and just his questionable increase in ability and conditioning, and everyone's response is
> 
> ...



I searched your post history you have NEVER speculated that Sonnen would fail a drug test so quit trying to pat yourself on the back. Everyone is a psychic after the fact.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

oldfan said:


> haha i'm with you Psycho.
> *
> I enjoy browsing sherdog from time to time but, they have become just one of a hundred websites racing to be the first to post ...anything.* There is a lot more information that needs to come out before chael gets tarred and feathered.
> 
> ...


That may be the least accurate post ever made. Sherdog is usually the LAST news source to post anything because they usually check their facts. They also have enough legitimate news and articles that they almost never post rumours unless they are debunking them. Take it from someone to visits the site every day.

Right, every non pubescent teenager has bacne. Nevermind.

O wait.



Toxic said:


> For you Sideways..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did so on a live chat on another website.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> That may be the least accurate post ever made. Sherdog is usually the LAST news source to post anything because they usually check their facts. They also have enough legitimate news and articles that they almost never post rumours unless they are debunking them. *Take it from someone to visits the site every day*.
> 
> Right, every non pubescent teenager has bacne. Nevermind.
> 
> ...


this (bold) part I believe


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

*CSAC: Sonnen Positive for PEDs at UFC 117 Reply to Thread*



SideWays222 said:


> Ahh so cuz he is a republican he is going to cheat?? Well it seems if he was a democrat then there would be no way Chael ic cheating. You guys have been watching too much of that Behavior CSI shows... :sarcastic12:
> 
> Ummmm..... This hasn't anything to do with which party. I was summarizing an earlier comment and why the following comment has relevance. For the record all Pols suck goats, are self serving, and for the most part in it for the wrong reasons.
> 
> ...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

oldfan said:


> haha i'm with you Psycho.
> 
> I enjoy browsing sherdog from time to time but, they have become just one of a hundred websites racing to be the first to post ...anything. There is a lot more information that needs to come out before chael gets tarred and feathered.
> 
> ...


Lol.. yeha i got a neg also, it doesn't mind me except for the fact that people are too cowardly to leave their names. Those people belong at Sherdog IMHO.

Yeah i kind of suspect something along those lines too. I also wouldnt be too surprised if Matt Lindland gave him something since thats like his Prodigy. Matt has always been a very shady guy. My point really is that im not going to rule anything out at this point INCLUDING that Chael is just plain guilty.

Hay... Leave the Genius alone bro. He saw this coming way before the State Atheltic Commission did... We should just let him tell us who is roiding instead of waiting a whole month for the Commission to tell us something he knew way before Chael stepped on the scale... he possibly even knew this 2 fights ago when Chael fought Yushin.



Roflcopter said:


> *Take it from someone to visits the site every day.
> *
> Right, every non pubescent teenager has bacne. Nevermind.
> 
> ...


Well i must say... it all makes sense now.


Ahh yes.. ofcourse you did. I told my Family that GG was going to win by a High Kick against Mirko CroCop. Though i left no evidence of that on the forum... IM telling the truth though.!!



SideWays222 said:


> Ahh so cuz he is a republican he is going to cheat?? Well it seems if he was a democrat then there would be no way Chael ic cheating. You guys have been watching too much of that Behavior CSI shows... :sarcastic12:
> 
> Ummmm..... This hasn't anything to do with which party. I was summarizing an earlier comment and why the following comment has relevance. For the record all Pols suck goats, are self serving, and for the most part in it for the wrong reasons.
> 
> ...


Why include his party if this has nothing to do with that?? And no... it hardly has any relevance. Dont quote me if your not looking for a reply..


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I too got negged for some comments I made earlier in this thread (broke my damn 132 +rep streak  ) and someone didn't leave their name either... Funny thing about being gold is that their name shows up anyway, makes revenge soooo much easier


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Lol.. yeha i got a neg also, it doesn't mind me except for the fact that people are too cowardly to leave their names. Those people belong at Sherdog IMHO.
> 
> Yeah i kind of suspect something along those lines too. I also wouldnt be too surprised if Matt Lindland gave him something since thats like his Prodigy. Matt has always been a very shady guy. My point really is that im not going to rule anything out at this point INCLUDING that Chael is just plain guilty.
> 
> Hay... Leave the Genius alone bro. He saw this coming way before the State Atheltic Commission did... We should just let him tell us who is roiding instead of waiting a whole month for the Commission to tell us something he knew way before Chael stepped on the scale... he possibly even knew this 2 fights ago when Chael fought Yushin.


He is telling other people on live chats he knows who is roiding and will tell us as soon as they fail a drug test.:thumb02:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Toxic said:


> He is telling other people on live chats he knows who is roiding will tell us as soon as they fail a drug test.:thumb02:


He almost comes off as a politician doesn't he?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Toxic said:


> He is telling other people on live chats he knows who is roiding and will tell us as soon as they fail a drug test.:thumb02:


mmmm... seems like something a Politician would do.! Im kinda upset that he would let these random people in Live Chat have this Top Secret Info, but only lets us in on it AFTER the fact. Shows how much he cares about this forum ) :



Budhisten said:


> He almost comes off as a politician doesn't he?


Must be a democrat huh!


So hay.. ROFLCopter... i got a question.

Is Todd Duffee Roiding?? He has serious Bacne and sure as hell could have a roiders Body. What do you think Yoda?


----------



## Saison (Aug 23, 2010)

the ultimate said:


> Can't believe it.
> 
> Will wait to hear the full story before making my mind up.


He took a mandatory PED drug test and failed. I don't see anymore 'story' necessary.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

*Solution to Sonnen's mess*

now that Sonnen tested positive for PED's and will be suspended for a year (after he goes to court and hires a lawyer it will be half a year) i propose a solution to the title picture.

Anderson Silva was supposed to fight Sonnen on new year's (January) but sonnen may not be available 3 months after that.

so why not go with the original Anderson Silva vs Vitor Belfort

replace as Okami's opponent Nate Marquardt, and the winner of the fight will be next in line.

so Anderson vs Belfort, then winner of that vs winner of Okami vs Marquardt, then after Sonnen returns from his suspension due a tuf with him vs anderson silva.

after those 3 fights you will have Wanderlei/Leben winner, and maybe some newcomers who can challenge for the title


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Saison said:


> He took a mandatory PED drug test and failed. I don't see anymore 'story' necessary.


You dont?? Thats a bit silly.

Thats like Chael saying "I have never taken any PED.. the test is False"

And me saying... Well he said he has never taken any PED. No more story necessary. 

Just as Chael is cappable of lying... those tests have room for Human Error AND at the very least i want to know what PED he has taken. If your not interested in that well then your just not interested in this story... which surprises me why you would post in this thread.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

the title of this thread is a bit misleading as you're providing no solution at all to "Sonnen's mess."

But yeah, this would be a possible solution for the MW division.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh god no. I would rather scrape my eyeballs out with a spoon then watch Sonnen vs Silva on TUF...

The first couple fights make sense but then I would have it arranged for Silva to be fighting GSP after he beats Koscheck then Shields.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

We humans are strange creatures.
We turn against eachother faster than we can blink. 
Take this case for example. 
One year ago, Sonnen was somehow mediocre. Nobody was talking about him, only his biggest fans.
He created such a big hype leading up to the Silva fight, that he started getting recognised by more and more people. Some started liking him and some hated him. Many doubted him.
He kept his promise and really gave Silva his hardest fight. Then all of a sudden, almost everyone was a Chael fan.
Everyone was like: "i knew he can do it".
Now, everyone starts throwing rocks at him.

And another big thing. Chael Sonnen hasn't come out admitting or denying the news. At least he should be given this right: let him talk. Maybe he will admit on doing this and in that case: i'll throw the first rock.
Some would say: his silence is telling everything, but we have no way of knowing anything until he finally starts talking.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> You dont?? Thats a bit silly.
> 
> Thats like Chael saying "I have never taken any PED.. the test is False"
> 
> ...


HAHAHA:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Flea , your title and avi both fit you perfectly.

I agree with this post 100%

I just can't help thinking that wherever you went/go to school, The first day of class the first thing every teacher does/did was check their roles for youe name.raise01:


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

limba said:


> We humans are strange creatures.
> We turn against eachother faster than we can blink.
> Take this case for example.
> One year ago, Sonnen was somehow mediocre. Nobody was talking about him, only his biggest fans.
> ...


I pray to my Savior that he doesn't start talking. Listening to him is like listening to nails scratch a chalk board.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> mmmm... seems like something a Politician would do.! Im kinda upset that he would let these random people in Live Chat have this Top Secret Info, but only lets us in on it AFTER the fact. Shows how much he cares about this forum ) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Possibly.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

oldfan said:


> HAHAHA:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Flea , your title and avi both fit you perfectly.
> 
> ...


Gahaha... i remember i had this teacher called Amy Reidt who was my math teacher and she is very pretty. Shes my facebook friend now so il psot some eye candy for you guys.










Well i noticed she was very pretty so right away i went up to her with a big smile... put my hand forward, shook it and introduced myself. (She was a new teacher) She gave me a akward smile back. Later that year she told me that when i did that she thought to herself "Oh god dammit this is the kid that is going to be the trouble maker this year". Truth be told i became good friends with her that year so she never really did get me in trouble... but your hunch was pretty dead on. I had a teacher later that same year tell me "All the teachers talk about you being very talkative and trouble but you have been behaving very well in my class.. why is that". So thats actually when i realized that teachers actually do talk about their students like that haha

I dont know why im telling you this... but it just caught me off guard about how right your hunch was lol


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Gahaha... i remember i had this teacher called Amy Reidt who was my math teacher and she is very pretty. Shes my facebook friend now so il psot some eye candy for you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## TEveMar-Go! (Jun 3, 2010)

Noooo!!! It can't be true! This suuucks, no words to describe my feelings right now, I might actually cry.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

most guys take some form of PEDs, unfortunately.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Look at that back, sexy.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Look at that back, sexy.


If there's anything sexy in that pic it's the 'stashe that mr. Anderson is rocking - had forgotten all about that


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Look at that back, sexy.


Heh... why did we even waste money Testing him. This pic is more accurate then a test could ever be. :confused05:
Bacne=Steroids. I guess my 130 pound friend has been taking steroids off and on for the last 2-3 years. Also to seal the deal.. my friend doesn't even spend 4 hours a day training in a dirty sweaty gym where his back is rubbing up against the likes of Matt Lindland and floors that have smells rivaling that off a dead skunk. Oh lets not even go into the fact of how much stress being in a title fight puts on you and the amount of testosterone pumping through your body PLUS all legal supplements you have to take to performs at your best.

yes... lets leave all knowledge out of this and just accept that my friend is taking steroids.

Im starting to worry about my friend now ) :
All this Fact you dropped on me has me really thinking about his roiding problem now. I feel like i should have seen this earlier >_< The signs were all there dammit!!


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Well ladies and gentleman, this is justice if ever I saw it.

If there is anyone anywhere in MMA who deserves public humiliation more than Sonnen, I sure can't think of who it is. Reap it Chael, reap....it.

As for those who think he wouldn't do this, or wouldn't do it intentionally, all I can say is you are giving him way WAY to much credit for intelligence and/or forethought. The fact he has political aspirations or is republican has nothing to do with it. Sonnen is _exactly _the kind of guy who would use PED's. He is a narcissist and pathalogical liar, and not just a liar, but a really stupid, crappy liar. The kind of liar who says something on tape on a radio show and then tries to deny it. The kind of guy who taps to a hold on live television and then tries to deny it. The kind of guy who clearly feels the rules don't apply to him. I'll wait for confirmation, but as for character, hell yeah, he would use PED's. I don't know for sure yet if he did, or what they were, but he is absolutely the perfect candidate for it.

-edit- on another note, I am seriously beginning to question his mental stability. At first I just thought he was a grandstanding douchebag, but more and more I am really beginning to wonder if there might be more to it, and this adds to my suspicions that there is something genuinely wrong in his head.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

MMAjunkie.com are now confirming this story as well... They too have confirmation fron the CSAC, this is not looking well for mr. Sonnen...



> Chael Sonnen, who fell just short of dethroning longtime UFC middleweight champion Anderson Silva at this past month's UFC 117 event, failed his post-fight drug screening likely due to performance-enhancing drugs.
> 
> That's according to California State Athletic Commission Executive Officer George Dodd, *who today confirmed with MMAjunkie.com that the failed test was due to a banned performance-enhancer*. Sonnen could not immediately be reached for comment.
> 
> ...


See you next fall mr. Sonnen

EDIT: Ooops - forgot the source


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

enceledus said:


> the title of this thread is a bit misleading as you're providing no solution at all to "Sonnen's mess."
> 
> But yeah, this would be a possible solution for the MW division.


what other solution do you want? suspend him for a year, let him go to trial and cut it to half a year. then make him fight bjj fighters like Maia, Palhares, Miranda and the like



420atalon said:


> Oh god no. I would rather scrape my eyeballs out with a spoon then watch Sonnen vs Silva on TUF...
> 
> The first couple fights make sense but then I would have it arranged for Silva to be fighting GSP after he beats Koscheck then Shields.


you sadistic bastard.

ok this is what i propose

1. Anderson Silva vs Vitor Belfort

2. winner against Nate Marquardt vs Yushin Okami

3. Wanderlei Silva/ Chris Leben or some newcomer that is established (like Gerald Harris)

4. the Welterweight champion

5. the 205 champion


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Heh... why did we even waste money Testing him. This pic is more accurate then a test could ever be. :confused05:
> Bacne=Steroids. I guess my 130 pound friend has been taking steroids off and on for the last 2-3 years. Also to seal the deal.. my friend doesn't even spend 4 hours a day *training in a dirty sweaty gym where his back is rubbing up against the likes of Matt Lindland and floors that have smells rivaling that off a dead skunk. Oh lets not even go into the fact of how much stress being in a title fight puts on you and the amount of testosterone pumping through your body PLUS all legal supplements you have to take to performs at your best.*
> 
> yes... lets leave all knowledge out of this and just accept that my friend is taking steroids.


You forgot the most important one.

Taking, and being caught taking steroids.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Look at that back, sexy.











Funny he had it here.








And here










And here







and even here in 2004 when before he was ever near the big leagues. :confused02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Funny he had it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toxic... Now your just playing dirty. Using Fact when he is only using bias opinionated imaginative arguments. Its not even fair....


----------



## TEveMar-Go! (Jun 3, 2010)

I see some something similar happening but I think they really need to put the MW and WW divisions on hold within the year in order to see the Silva/GSP fight.

But I think this is god telling the UFC to make the Silva/Jones fight already.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Funny he had it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.

After looking at that it actually confirms a suspicion of mine.

As you can see, the bacne doesn't start getting ridiculously prolific at the time of the Nate Marquardt fight, where he looked bigger and better than ever(dwarfed Nate, a large 185 in fact) and then went to its highest amount when he actually got caught using roids this time.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Come on Zits are caused by bacteria and we are talking about a guy who regularly rolls with this guy










Sonnen trains with a guy whose opponents have openly complained about his lack of hygiene.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Well that's a shocker, pro athlete uses performance enhancing drugs.


----------



## Hail the Potato (Jul 29, 2010)

Sonnen unavailable for comment? I guess there is something that Chael won't keep running his mouth about


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

the solution is no title shot for Chael and scrap Belfort-Okami and give Belfort the title shot and Okami vs Nate.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> the solution is no title shot for Chael and scrap Belfort-Okami and give Belfort the title shot and Okami vs Nate.


No! Give Yushin his shot and let Vitor fight Nate. Okami actually earned it nearly..


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

It's a sound solution, but I still feel as though the best possible thing for Vitor right now is a fight with Okami. I'm not saying he's not ready. But imagine how he's going to feel going into a fight with Anderson having two potential KO victories over the likes of Franklin and Okami under his belt. That said, Okami is going to wrestle with and potentially defeat Vitor. Whereas Anderson will play to Belfort's bread and butter and opt to keep things standing. So I suppose it's all a matter of perspective. For the sake of building confidence, however, I truly believe Vitor needs this fight with Okami.

Anderson will just have to wait. Let those 'injured ribs' heal a little longer.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> No! Give Yushin his shot and let Vitor fight Nate. Okami actually earned it nearly..


Or still let Belfort and Okami fight. I'd still enjoy watching Belfort's face crushed by Okami's fist. But I really dislike the (other) roider!


----------



## MatParker116 (Feb 21, 2009)

*The UFC dodged two large bullets this summer*

Having to strip two champions for steroid abuse is extremly bad for the UFC and the sport as a whole.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Or still let Belfort and Okami fight. I'd still enjoy watching Belfort's face crushed by Okami's fist. But I really dislike the (other) roider!


It's still by far the best fight right now Squirrel 

Winner gets the shot as promised! :thumbsup:


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Wasn't really digging the re-match too much, more interested in the potential new title match ups.

At this point, if I was Sonnen, if the results are further confirmed in the next couple of days, and with all the shit he has talked, I'd probably disappear to a desert island for a decade or two. He can trash talk to the coconuts and palm trees, till the parrots come home to roost, if he so desires.


----------



## MADDSNIPER (Dec 28, 2006)

hmm i guess one of the people you are talking about is Sonnan who is the other?


----------



## MatParker116 (Feb 21, 2009)

MADDSNIPER said:


> hmm i guess one of the people you are talking about is Sonnan who is the other?


Carwin


----------



## MADDSNIPER (Dec 28, 2006)

Did he actually test positive or are you referring to the doctors records from a few years back saying he bought HGH?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I also suspected Carwin of roiding after I saw how many supplements he was taking.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

damnit wrong thread. I'm sorry.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

MADDSNIPER said:


> hmm i guess one of the people you are talking about is Sonnan who is the other?


Carwin

Good point though, definetily better to have the legit champs with belts when people start getting busted with PEDs.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Look at that back, sexy.



Shogun had the same rash when he fought Lyoto..


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Shogun had the same rash when he fought Lyoto..


Oh crap - here we go 

Nah, I totally saw it too!


----------



## MatParker116 (Feb 21, 2009)

From another site:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Oh crap - here we go
> 
> Nah, I totally saw it too!


Many people know it Budhi, but just a few wanna talk about it. 

Now you can speculate why both fights happened in Canada..


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Many people know it Budhi, but just a few wanna talk about it.
> 
> Now you can speculate why both fights happened in Canada..


You think Shogun is roiding?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> You think Shogun is roiding?


I didn't say that^^


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> You think Shogun is roiding?


No we just think he should visit a dermatologist


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Shogun had the same rash when he fought Lyoto..


....


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> No we just think he should visit a dermatologist


Haha that was :thumb02: Budhi^^

something can be done about that rash^^


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

I have a sneaking suspicion that everybody in the UFC on PEDs... and only an unlucky few get caught.

Either way.... Sonnen is finished.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Coosh said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that everybody in the UFC on PEDs... and only an unlucky few get caught.
> 
> Either way.... Sonnen is finished.


Thats a fair suspicion!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, Sonnen isn't 'finished'. I admit, it's not good. It's not good at all. But it doesn't mean his career is over. Look at where Leben was mere months ago, and look at where he is now. Everyone is talking about him. He's finishing fights in impressive fashion. He has a high profile bout with Wand coming up. Sonnen will take the bad, move passed it, and do what need be done upon his return. Dana is of the mind that fighters make mistakes, especially when they make him money and put on exciting fights, lol. So, Sonnen is far from 'done'.

I won't defend his actions if true. But I know he'll survive this. If not, he can go make a killing over in Japan


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Uhg. This is extremely disappointing to hear.

I didn't see it coming.... from a long shot. I'm a Sonnen fan through and through though. He'll make his way back up... he's too talented not to. His style doesn't rely on much muscle, so it's pretty strange to see this.

I'm anxiously awaiting further details and statements from Sonnen about this.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

taking ppl down and controlling them doesnt rely on muscle??


lol not when your the fastest white man in the world, i guess...


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> taking ppl down and controlling them doesnt rely on muscle??
> 
> 
> lol not when your the fastest white man in the world, i guess...


Wrestling is mostly technique. Good top control requires mostly weight distribution and balance. Of course muscle is required (as in everything), but it's not a major player in that style of fighting.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow. Completely caught off guard here. Sonnen will probably lose his rematch now — not that it should have happened anyway — and who knows whether he'll ever get that chance again.

Still, I guess we'll have to wait for more information to know exactly what happened. We can't throw the guy under the bus just yet.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Right, so why would Sonnen be taking them in the first place?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Right, so why would Sonnen be taking them in the first place?


Don't know. Thats why I said I'm waiting for more information. If it was some sort of cardio enhancer, it would make a lot more sense.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Uhg. This is extremely disappointing to hear.
> 
> I didn't see it coming.... from a long shot. I'm a Sonnen fan through and through though. He'll make his way back up... he's too talented not to. His style doesn't rely on much muscle, so it's pretty strange to see this.
> 
> I'm anxiously awaiting further details and statements from Sonnen about this.


Maybe he was (allegedly) taking them for endurance benefits.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Wrestling is mostly technique. Good top control requires mostly weight distribution and balance. Of course muscle is required (as in everything), but it's not a major player in that style of fighting.


 i would say its pretty major, especially when it comes to training. 

ppl think steriods and PEDs help you fight....


they help you train and help you recover from injuries quicker.

No doubt that PEDs help wrestlers out BIGTIME, considering the length of the wrestling season and the crazy hours they put in. Ive seen it 1st hand.

The guy has incredible cardio and a relentless pace, yet you think PEDs wouldnt help his style?? 

i can tell your a fan but i think your reaching here.


----------



## NissanZaxima (Aug 8, 2010)

Lol Andersons triangle will now forever be known as the triangle of justice 

Oh Chael Chael Chael.

Loving how people are trying to act like he was taking cold medicine or something... thats why he hasnt returned calls/texts and wont come out publicly and discuss the issue. I mean if Chael Sonnen doesnt come out and talk then obviously something is fishy.

Sad really. I had a lot of respect for the guy after that fight. All goes out the window now.

I think im going to go watch the triangle one more time


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> i would say its pretty major, especially when it comes to training.
> 
> ppl think steriods and PEDs help you fight....
> 
> ...


I will be the first to admit that I don't know a thing about roids other than common knowledge. Roids ='s quick way to muscle.

I am a wrestler and injuries are prevalent. PED's, roids, or whatever the hell they are, are still not necessary and there is no excuse.

Not trying to reach in any way. I just don't think traditional steroids would help a guy like Chael very much... but these don't sound like traditional roids.

What a sad sad day.


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

That is really very unfortunate to hear. Like many I'm very surprised especially with his "all american republican" act. But it does make sense if he was taking them for endurance purposes, that guy is a ******* juggernaut. The only guy to punish Anderson Silva used PEDs to do it.. disappointing.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

*:d*



Finnsidious said:


> Well ladies and gentleman, this is justice if ever I saw it.
> 
> If there is anyone anywhere in MMA who deserves public humiliation more than Sonnen, I sure can't think of who it is. Reap it Chael, reap....it.
> 
> ...


Nice post. I agree with it 200% and back up every word in it.

Sonnen is such a despicable person, with such lack of values and sense of rightness, that i just can´t understand how he even manages to have fans (perhaps his fans are kinda like him?). 

Someone said this is Karma doing. No m8, Karma takes longer to act, this is only Chael paying for his own stupidity. Karma will have his way with him later, im sure. :thumbsup:

Anyway, no one as mentioned a obvious thing here:
Not only Chael wasn't able to beat an injuried Silva, but he also couldn´t do it on roids. What a failed excuse of a fighter... :sarcastic12:


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Sonnen must be a member of the Jackson camp. 

Now I'm just wondering if anyone in the UFC DOESN'T cheat. 

At any rate, the Chael drama continues...


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

AmdM said:


> Nice post. I agree with it 200% and back up every word in it.
> 
> Sonnen is such a despicable person, with such lack of values and sense of rightness, that i just can´t understand how he even manages to have fans (perhaps his fans are kinda like him?).
> 
> ...


That's the craziest part. Hopped up on PEDs against an injured opponent, he STILL couldn't win. 

Says a lot about Silva's skill IMO.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

*Accepting Apologies from Sonnen fans*

I am accepting apologies from all Chael Sonnen fan who were bashing me before,during, and after the Sonnen-Silva fight for supporting Anderson and his legacy and hating on Sonnen in the process.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This enhances the Spider's legacy as the GOAT.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Squirrelfighter said:


> That's the craziest part. Hopped up on PEDs against an injured opponent, he STILL couldn't win.
> 
> Says a lot about Silva's skill IMO.


How come?
People act like using PEDs gives you superpowers. I'm not saying it's good to use it, as it is not, but you don't actually become Clark Kent by using them.
And like someone already said, people don't always use PEDs for the fight itself, but for healing injuries, pain etc.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it all depends on what Sonnen reacts to it. If he says that he is innocent then it's one of those confusing situations. If he comes clean then there is no issue and he gets suspended and looses credibility!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Well it all depends on what Sonnen reacts to it. If he says that he is innocent then it's one of those confusing situations. If he comes clean then there is no issue and he gets suspended and looses credibility!


Are you even considering possible that he comes out with some kind of truth?

He´ll probably just say he wasn´t at Oakland the time of the fight!


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

-PEDs? What?! Testing?! I've never been tested by CSAC, period!

Jokes aside though, I'm waiting for more info.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well some fighters come clean and others claim innocence even after they have served their suspension. Sylvia came clean and Sherk still claims he didn't take them. To me that hints that either people can be in denial or that there might be something wrong with the testing!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sonnen lies to his mother constantly.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I never said this fight affected Silva's legacy at all. After this positive test it probably solidifies his legacy if nothing else. Unfortunate that this means we don't get to see a Sonnen versus Silva fight with a healthy Silva!


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

seriously, ppl owe you an apology??

wow.

you are one righteous guy, and humble in victory. all the hard work you did typing out words of nuthuggery really paid off and i bet those lowly bunch of Sonnen supporters loathe the day they met a true MMA legend such as yourself.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> I am accepting apologies from all Chael Sonnen fan who were bashing me before,during, and after the Sonnen-Silva fight for supporting Anderson and his legacy and hating on Sonnen in the process.


You want Sonnen fans to apologize for something they knew nothing about? You want Sonnen fans to apologize for something they had absolutely no control over? Ped's or not, that was a hell of a fight. You won't get an apology from me.

Troll thread.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

marcthegame = Lance Armstrong


But anyways wait and see I think most of you will feel really silly if his test comes back positive for Robitussin.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Well some fighters come clean and others claim innocence even after they have served their suspension. Sylvia came clean and Sherk still claims he didn't take them. To me that hints that either people can be in denial or that there might be something wrong with the testing!


Or that people lie.

Which is the most likely option.



Leed said:


> How come?
> People act like using PEDs gives you superpowers. I'm not saying it's good to use it, as it is not, but you don't actually become Clark Kent by using them.
> And like someone already said, people don't always use PEDs for the fight itself, but for healing injuries, pain etc.


It makes you an overall better athlete.

You think Barry Bonds would've hit 73 home runs had he not used roids? More like 40..


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

double post, please delete.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well either way we know that Sonnen has yet to respond. Until we know for sure what was used and what he says this is all speculation. Yes he tested positive, but for what?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

and the MW division returns to the most boring one in the UFC. Nobody else has a shot at winning now.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Like a lot of you already said, I'm still waiting for more information on this subject before I make up my mind.

But if Chael did take PED's before the fight and I don't care if it was to heal wounds or get stronger, no matter the reason I'll lose a crap load of respect for him.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

If you go on "The Twitter" Nate says it was an anti inflammatory so... he might be suspended....but I don't think he'll shut up about it.

http://twitter.com/NathanMarquardt/status/24939130092


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

John8204 said:


> If you go on "The Twitter" Nate says it was an anti inflammatory so... he might be suspended....but I don't think he'll shut up about it.
> 
> http://twitter.com/NathanMarquardt/status/24939130092


+ rep thanks for that find.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

John8204 said:


> If you go on "The Twitter" Nate says it was an anti inflammatory so... he might be suspended....but I don't think he'll shut up about it.
> 
> http://twitter.com/NathanMarquardt/status/24939130092


I call bullshit. No way did he accidentally take an anti-inflammatory steroid and not realize it. I don't even know why Nate is tweeting about this, are they buddies or something?


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Real credible considering that Nate has tested positive himself for "anti-inflammatories."

Sonnen's best bet is to just keep his mouth shut and wait it out, like Carwin, who we're not talking about anymore. 

It should be obvious by now that pretty much every top guy in MMA is cycling, some are doing it dumberer than others.


----------



## Zafersan (Nov 18, 2008)

Great news. We won't see silva vs sonnen 2 now. Not like sonnen deserved the rematch. Love karma.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

How sad is it that the cleanest and most popular guy at the top of the middleweight division is the "Axe Murderer".


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


>


I agree, the original poster has purple hair.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

That link says flu medication now.... Didn't see anything about anti inflammatory. Am I missing something?


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

Perhaps you should take some intelligence enhancing drugs as this troll attempt is incredibly weak.


----------



## NissanZaxima (Aug 8, 2010)

Well if Nate Marquardt says it...

Funny thing is most of the people who are going to agree with Nate are going to be the ones who a few days earlier were accusing him of greasing.

But I agree we should give Chael the same benefit of the doubt that he gave Lance Armstrong.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Does this help?

Are you delusional?!
Appologise? Legacy? Why should people appologise to you?
Maybe you should appologise to Demian Maia's fans for Anderson's behavior in that fight.
Deal?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Flu Medicine.. sounds reasonable enough. Haters wont forgive you Chael but dont worry... there isnt anything to forgive.

back to

War Chael.


----------



## grkted55 (Dec 13, 2009)

GSP might BE CAUGHT NEXT, NO OFFENSE. He looks like he is on something, same with Alves. Not saying they are but it looks like it. This is what kills the sport. If you are going to fight someone and possibly hurt them and your on something , cmon dude! That's a crime to me. That is not right , its supposed to be a man to man fair fight. If the ufc fighters keep getting caught with this stuff than it's time to go back to the NHB DAYS. Its cheating man, if I dig your eyes you will say im cheating, and if your on PED what should I say than you peace of sh$t!!!!


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I really believe that most fighters in the UFC and other top orgs use PEDS of some sort. But im so happy that it was Chael that got caught. We will see more ppl getting caught in the future no doubt. But it really makes my happy that the biggest A-hole in MMA was the one this time.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Nevermind.

I hope it was a false positive.


----------



## pokemonzombie (Aug 29, 2010)

Not a Chael Sonnen fan, but he did have the flu really bad weeks before the fight you could tell in radio interviews and even his interview with Ariel. I will reserve judgement 
until more info comes out.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

grkted55 said:


> GSP might BE CAUGHT NEXT, NO OFFENSE. He looks like he is on something, same with Alves. Not saying they are but *it looks like it*.



LOL

This reminds me of when James Toney tested positive for steroids.

He says: "Does this _look like_ the body of a steroid user".

lulzz


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, but just because you don't have the body of a roider doesn't mean you aren't taking them. Look at Sylvia when he tested positive. Granted Sherk actually looks like it but that's a different case!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> How did we get from talking about Shields' future as a UFC champion to Toney testing positive for roids?


You're in the wrong thread.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> How did we get from talking about Shields' future as a UFC champion to Toney testing positive for roids?


How did you manage to reply in a different thread? 

p.s. Just to make it clear the icon is there for irony!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How do you find out if it was a false positive?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the "red rep"...:thumbsup:


----------



## grkted55 (Dec 13, 2009)

That's why I have respect for guys like Bj Penn and Tank Abbott. Any time anywhere they will throw down with anyone, doesn't matter if they are fat or out of shape, win or lose they will come to fight and FIGHT they do. Those are real warriors. Guys like Fedor too. Be a man and come out and fight like a warrior. I can never have respect for these guys , I dont care if they go in a cage and fight, if your cheating , F*CK YOU.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

*Taking this glorious day to have some fun!*



marcthegame said:


> Accepting Apologies from Sonnen fans


Are you serious?????




It´s Sonnen fans we´re talking about here!!
They would deny they ever support Sonnen and then jump on Silva´s bandwagon before they apologize to you!
They would edit all previous posts with evidence againt their new word!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Apology accepted


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I almost wish Roy Nelson would test positive for roids'.

The myth about PED substance abuse being obligatorily linked to a ripped physique has gone too far.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, why do you think I edited it?:confused05:


----------



## NissanZaxima (Aug 8, 2010)

*HURRY Chael fans!!!*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

There is still time to jump off but time is ticking!!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, but just because you don't have the body of a roider doesn't mean you aren't taking them. Look at Sylvia when he tested positive. Granted Sherk actually looks like it but that's a different case!





kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, why do you think I edited it?:confused05:


You must edit it again. You forgot the icon. Fix that before heaven falls! DO IT ASAP, mankind depends on it!!!!!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, why do you think I edited it?:confused05:


More and more i think you dont really read threads but instead just post anything to get the post count up.

Anyway... so far its more believable that Sonnen took something for his FLU. Hardly something that would improve his performance against Silva except for the fact that it helped him not be sick or back out of the fight. I think Silva will agree that it didnt help his performance if this is indeed the case. the Commission needs to release the freaking substance in question sooner...


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Once all the facts present themselves if he did in fact cheat I'll be extremely disappointed in him, but one thing I have to give the guy is that he did an AMAZING job selling this fight. All that trash talk made everyone either hate or love him.

I mean look, i posted this last night and there are already 179 pages already, so even if he cheated (not that I condone the act) he'll do just fine in his career. Obviously it'll screw things up, but the general public will still be interested in seeing him fight as long as he keeps selling fights the way he did with Anderson Sonnen 1.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

True fans will tough it out. Stick by their fighter through thick and thin.

Perhaps I'm just getting old, but back in the day, we knew what being a fan meant. I miss the 90s.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> True fans will tough it out. Stick by their fighter through thick and thin.
> 
> Perhaps I'm just getting old, but back in the day, we knew what being a fan meant. I miss the 90s.


I'm 31 and freaking miss the 80's and 90's lmao. But if Chael did in fact cheat I'll be upset and disappointed but I won't lose all respect for the guy depending on the circumstances.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not a Sonnen fan but I am a wrestling fan. That being said I'm sad that this happened. Granted I want it to be false but that rarely happens with MMA drug tests!


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm a fight fan, and as a fight fan I'm pissed that the MW division will go back to being terrible. Man Chael could bring it, he was a raging douche that I would hate to spend 5 minutes around, but I'd take that over Leites or Maia fights any day. I think Chael was good enough too that he didn't need PED, he just wanted to win so bad he blew it.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

How many more troll threads do we need on this subject?

Im a Sonnen through and through. Positive or not, I'm sticking by him.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

*New Drug Testing, New Attitude for CSAC*

I think Chael was just unlucky that the fight was in Oakland, California.

http://www.sherdog.com/news/articles/New-Drug-Testing-New-Attitude-for-CSAC-15427



> When Bill Douglas was promoted to the position of assistant executive director of the California State Athletic Commission last week, he didn’t want to rush into the state’s revamped drug testing program too quickly.
> 
> For the last year, Douglas had been researching a more efficient way to test the athletes the CSAC oversees for drugs of abuse and steroids. With the sudden resignation of supervisor Armando Garcia, Douglas suspended CSAC drug testing in late November as he transferred the program over to the UCLA laboratory used by NFL, minor league baseball, men’s and women’s NCAA sports, the Dept. of Defense, and even the recent Asian Games.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I honestly don't care whether or not he did steroids. It's not like he's the only guy that does them. There are plenty of others, they just haven't been caught.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Everything i said about Sonnen stands and i aint changing my opinion.. Sonnen 4 life.. he da best..


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Majortom505 said:


> WTF? You like loud mouth cheaters?


Sonnen fan from the day i read this thread.. don't be hatin..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So does this mean the B-sample has been processed or does this need to go through another test?


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> seriously, ppl owe you an apology??
> 
> wow.
> 
> you are one righteous guy, and humble in victory. all the hard work you did typing out words of nuthuggery really paid off and i bet those lowly bunch of Sonnen supporters loathe the day they met a true MMA legend such as yourself.





PheelGoodInc said:


> You want Sonnen fans to apologize for something they knew nothing about? You want Sonnen fans to apologize for something they had absolutely no control over? Ped's or not, that was a hell of a fight. You won't get an apology from me.
> 
> Troll thread.





limba said:


> Does this help?
> 
> Are you delusional?!
> Appologise? Legacy? Why should people appologise to you?
> ...


lighten up guys, fairly sure OP was made pretty light heartedly

and for the record, i cant stand chael sonnen and watching him talk all that trash, still lose the fight, then fail his post fight drug test is so amusing to me


----------



## Saison (Aug 23, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> You dont?? Thats a bit silly.
> 
> Thats like Chael saying "I have never taken any PED.. the test is False"
> 
> ...


No Chael is not a state athletic commission that mandates drug tests for a living from labs. There is no comparison.

There is no story that needs to be told to judge him. He tested positive for PEDs. It matters not which one. Denial means nothing. It's not about being silly, it's about coming to grips with reality.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well at least he was humble about his defeat. We will have yet to find out if he is humble about this though. Only time will tell!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> That link says flu medication now.... Didn't see anything about anti inflammatory. Am I missing something?


Yes, various medical steroids can be prescribed to help your body fight off the flu that are anti inflammatory.




> There is no story that needs to be told to judge him. He tested positive for PEDs. It matters not which one. Denial means nothing. It's not about being silly, it's about coming to grips with reality.


100% wrong. It completely matters which one. If it is shown that he was taking something to help him kick a virus, then he absolutely should not have his credibility tarnished and the same goes with every other fighter. Now if he pops for Test, Primbolan, Windstrol, etc, then yes he clearly needs to have disciplinary action. There is more to this story and we need to wait until the rest is revealed before we jump to conclusions.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> I honestly don't care whether or not he did steroids. It's not like he's the only guy that does them. There are plenty of others, they just haven't been caught.


you and me both mate, ill still go for sonnen, some of you guys on this forum seriously think that there judge and executioner


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Well, this sucks for Chael. I don't see Chael as a guy who would take PED's to boost his performance and gain an unfair advantage. Unfortunately there is no explaining to the commision, they are objective and unbiased, so they don't give a shit whether this was the biggest fight of his career and he was sick as **** and needed to take a steroid to boost his immune system so he could be close to 100% on fight night.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> seriously, ppl owe you an apology??
> 
> wow.
> 
> you are one righteous guy, and humble in victory. all the hard work you did typing out words of nuthuggery really paid off and i bet those lowly bunch of Sonnen supporters loathe the day they met a true MMA legend such as yourself.





Canadian Psycho said:


>


:laugh::laugh: ^^^ this.

Actually, I don't remember bashing you but After this thread I'm willing to go back and edit my posts.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Who knew Anderson Silva had this many fans.... who knew Anderson Silva had any fans


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

Leed said:


> How come?
> People act like using PEDs gives you superpowers. I'm not saying it's good to use it, as it is not, but you don't actually become Clark Kent by using them.
> And like someone already said, people don't always use PEDs for the fight itself, but for healing injuries, pain etc.


Clark Kent was a wimp newspaper reporter. Superman his alter ego was ... well... Superman


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

we're fine thanks. There's still room for you.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well taking them for injuries still doesn't justify using them at all. If Sonnen used them for other purposes and got caught then that was unfortunate. He should've been using them in the first place!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Seriously, how many threads are we going to get about this subject? Chael did a good job then, since his getting so much attention.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## endersshadow (Mar 10, 2010)

I like Sonnen too, but roids are roids man. This isn't cheating while in the moment (like grabbing the cage or kneeing a downed opponent). Using roids is quite deliberate and quite sad.

Now, I wonder how long he's been on them. It just ruins the integrity of his record.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

grkted55 said:


> That's why I have respect for guys like Bj Penn and Tank Abbott. *Any time anywhere they will throw down with anyone*, doesn't matter if they are fat or out of shape, win or lose they will come to fight and FIGHT they do. Those are real warriors. *Guys like Fedor too*. Be a man and come out and fight like a warrior. I can never have respect for these guys , I dont care if they go in a cage and fight, if your cheating , F*CK YOU.


....is this a typo?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow, I can't believe how fickle people are. I mean there were a ton of rumors that Chael was sick going into the fight, he said after the fight that he had been battling the flu. I would be it turns out to be exactly what Nate Marquardt said he took something for the flu that he shouldn't have and it made him test positive. Either way IMO everyone jumping on the guy when 3 days ago they were on his nuts is just sad. WAR SONNEN.


----------



## Saison (Aug 23, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Yes, various medical steroids can be prescribed to help your body fight off the flu that are anti inflammatory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PED's are PED's. There is no excuse, and there is no difference. The crime is the same regardless of the drug. If there was a difference, then it wouldn't be a crime to take PED's, and nobody would test for them. He knows the rules.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Saison said:


> PED's are PED's. There is no excuse, and there is no difference. The crime is the same regardless of the drug. If there was a difference, then it wouldn't be a crime to take PED's, and nobody would test for them. He knows the rules.


If you were sick and you went to the doctor do you suddenly become a pharmacist who should know what the hell the doctor is giving you? Seriously wait till you have something substantial to go on. These fighters are not like Olympic athletes who have teams of doctors who are probably much more familiar with banned substances than your average doctor.
Honestly there is no way I can see that Sonnen didn't know he would be tested, its a main event title fight he knows he is going to be handed a cup.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm not completely sure I believe he did them... or did them willingly or whatever. The timing is fucked on it. We usually have drug tests back in a less than a week... this took a month? For a UFC event? Screams fishy. I'll be the first to eat crow on it if he comes out and says he did them or whatever, but with him being sick, the test results taking forever and a day and them not releasing what he even used I have a feeling something is being blown way out of proportion or something like that.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> *If you were sick and you went to the doctor do you suddenly become a pharmacist who should know what the hell the doctor is giving you? *Seriously wait till you have something substantial to go on. These fighters are not like Olympic athletes who have teams of doctors who are probably much more familiar with banned substances than your average doctor.
> Honestly there is no way I can see that Sonnen didn't know he would be tested, its a main event title fight he knows he is going to be handed a cup.


no but if you were a professional athlete who clearly knew he would be given a drug test, to which the outcome is very important, would you not take caution when putting foreign substances in your body??

not sayin it didnt happen by accident but if it that was still a pretty stupid move on his part


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I believe the pressure of the silva fight made him take some peds. Hell it was the biggest moment in his career and his future. It might have been the pressure which drove him to do anything to win. What would have happen if he talked all the talked and got KO in the first like the rest?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

You know guys, there is such a thing as a false positive.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Your logic is complete crap. Sonnen pissed all over Lance's reputation without a second thought. Obviously, he was "expert" enough then to thrown Armstrong under the bus.

To call for leniency and patience now is a complete joke and very hypocritical. 




Toxic said:


> If you were sick and you went to the doctor do you suddenly become a pharmacist who should know what the hell the doctor is giving you? Seriously wait till you have something substantial to go on. *These fighters are not like Olympic athletes who have teams of doctors who are probably much more familiar with banned substances than your average doctor.*
> Honestly there is no way I can see that Sonnen didn't know he would be tested, its a main event title fight he knows he is going to be handed a cup.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Damone said:


> You know guys, there is such a thing as a false positive.


Yes there is but the damage has been done and none has seemed to retract any information. If a false positive comes up later on I'm sure its a cover up by the ufc.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

marcthegame said:


> Yes there is but the damage has been done and none has seemed to retract any information. If a false positive comes up later on I'm sure its a cover up by the ufc.


There is no doubt that this hurts Sonnen, however, people are so quick to jump on him for testing positive. Not saying he's innocent, but his track record was clean. It's not like he's Josh Barnett.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Damone said:


> There is no doubt that this hurts Sonnen, however, people are so quick to jump on him for testing positive. Not saying he's innocent, but his track record is clean. It's not like he's Josh Barnett.


I for one will admit i hate chael sonnen and have been spreading this news like wild fire. I don't like the guy this just gives me another reason to hate him even more. Plus that lance armstrong comment is gold right now.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Yes there is but the damage has been done and none has seemed to retract any information. If a false positive comes up later on I'm sure its a cover up by the ufc.


This whole thing seems fishy to me...

I mean a month after? Really? I remember just days after the Brock / Carwin fight the results were official... and now this?

How at a professional level of sports does it take this long for a freakin drug test to come back? I want some explainin to do... by both Chael and CSAC.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> This whole thing seems fishy to me...
> 
> I mean a month after? Really? I remember just days after the Brock / Carwin fight the results were official... and now this?
> 
> How at a professional level of sports does it take this long for a freakin drug test to come back? I want some explainin to do... by both Chael and CSAC.


I don't know maybe they were busy with other clients etc. The lime life is fishy tho.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

pokemonzombie said:


> Not a Chael Sonnen fan, but he did have the flu really bad weeks before the fight you could tell in radio interviews and even his interview with Ariel. I will reserve judgement
> until more info comes out.


actually he talks like his nose is completely stuffed ALL the time. it's just how he talks.


----------



## Zafersan (Nov 18, 2008)

Woot woot, still can't say how happy I am. I must also spread this news to everyone I know, hahahahah.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

There are some things flying around saying he had the flu leading up to the fight and the positive is from sudafed. But still......this is disappointing to say the least. Not a Chael fan but it was nice to see someone knock Silva down a few pegs and get in Blackhouse's face. Now none of it matters.....


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

I allueded to this here:

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/81370-key-beating-gsp-6.html#post1262916

_"On the Chael note, he has been training a LOT on his strength recently, apparently the difference between him now and just a couple years ago, is incredible from those who work in the gym with him!"._

Apparently he was a lot bigger for the Marq fight, and against Silva, he was apparently much stronger still! Coincidence?

Apparently Chael was practicing poetry he was going to use as hype for the Silva fight at Team Quest.

On another note, I hear from close sources he was given his PEDs by a UFC fighter/actor. 

Apparently his coach, was well aware he was on PEDs, so this 'flu' is just garbage. 

In the words of Chaels coach on hearing the news "the ride is over".


----------



## Lusi (Apr 22, 2007)

Innocent until proven guilty...but it couldn't have happened to a nicer guy.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lusi said:


> Innocent until proven guilty...but it couldn't have happened to a nicer guy.


Well Technically... he is somewhat proven guilty by testing positive lol.

In Brock Lesnars case... we all knew he "has" taken steroids in his life and i know alot of people probably still think he does. In his case its "Innocent until proven guilty"

This is coming from a Chael nut hugger btw. Still though we need more info then this to come to a realistic conclusion.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> This is coming from a Chael nut hugger btw. Still though we need more info then this to come to a realistic conclusion.


Check my post on the last page, I think it's clear inside his camp, that the results are conclusive.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


> This whole thing seems fishy to me...
> 
> I mean a month after? Really? I remember just days after the Brock / Carwin fight the results were official... and now this?
> 
> How at a professional level of sports does it take this long for a freakin drug test to come back? I want some explainin to do... by both Chael and CSAC.


No way in hell would it take a month. That's shady IMO.


----------



## Allucard (Aug 29, 2010)

swpthleg said:


> No way in hell would it take a month. That's shady IMO.


The way the commission works is... very carefully. Taking a full month to prove someone guilty is always the case. If you are clean, it's right away but if you are dirty they re-run the test and use all means possible to know for sure. Commissions don't usually say something like that and then turn out to be wrong, even more so having the time to re run every possible test.

Sonnen is a dirtbag and effectively took at least 2 years of good fights out of the greatest MMA fighter of all time risking to cause even career ending injuries to Silva. Unforgivable.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> No way in hell would it take a month. That's shady IMO.


Technically almost a month and a half. Fight was August 7th, this just came out today?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> Technically almost a month and a half. Fight was August 7th, this just came out today?


That must have been a very extensive and nuanced "review."


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> That must have been a very extensive and nuanced "review."


The lab itself should have results that can be verified independently of the CSAC, though. They use the UCLA lab that is used by NFL, Department of Defense, and the Olympics among others. So whatever the reason for the delay, it should be very easy to establish the validity of their report- if they issue one. Keep in mind that this is all still just from one CSAC official who had a conversation at a boxing match IIRC.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

My uncle told me i should never trust a republican.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Fine Wine said:


> I allueded to this here:
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/81370-key-beating-gsp-6.html#post1262916
> 
> ...


Go look at a picture he is not any bigger for those fights. I would love for you to explain why exactly your such and expert with "sources".


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kay_o_ken said:


> no but if you were a professional athlete who clearly knew he would be given a drug test, to which the outcome is very important, would you not take caution when putting foreign substances in your body??
> 
> not sayin it didnt happen by accident but if it that was still a pretty stupid move on his part


You trust your doctor but you need to realize that your average doctor does not possess the knowledge of banned substances that the doctors that treat Olympic athletes do. Many over the counter medications as well as prescription antibiotics used to treat everything from flu's to staph infections can cause a person to fail a test.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Without reading every single post on here, I will say this. With or without PEDS Chael still put on a heck of a fight and I do NOT like em. I don't think it served to boost his game. He did the same thing to Nate Marquardt. However rules are rules. 

This also goes to show how tough of a fighter Anderson Silva is. With bruised ribs, going against a decorated wrestler on some sort of performance enchancing drug, he still pulls off the "V," in emphatic fashion! 

Sad, but Chael probably had something coming with all the negativity coming out of his toilet mouth. 

I'm still going to wait for further postings before I add any more thoughts to this.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Fine Wine said:


> Check my post on the last page, I think it's clear inside his camp, that the results are conclusive.


Talking about this??



> I allueded to this here:
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/81370-ke...ml#post1262916
> 
> ...


I dont know why you think any of this means anything?? I dont see any real facts here. Just stuff you made up??? Let me try.

*I heard from a close source of mine(Very Reliable) that the CSAC has a beef with Chael and is framing him.*

Hmmmm there you guys go... its pretty clear he is innocent if you read my post.!!

Also are you trying to say that Rampage Jackson gave Chael sonnen the Steroids?? I would like to know where your coming up with all these ridiculous statements.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Talking about this??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure he is trying to make up crap about Randy Couture since he has a history with Team Quest and Sonnen. Also I have it from a very reliable source that Ed Soares tampered with the sample because Anderson fears Sonnen. I heard it from a freind of a freinds uncle who heard it from a guy in his mail room at work who is married to Matt Lindlands second cousin twice removed. (or maybe I just made shit up )

Also 99% of the posts and titles of articles on this are misleading. The athletic commission has only said he failed his drug test and that drugs of abuse have been rules out. PED's are just being assumed at this point by most people.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Hmmmmm. Now we know why Anderson was doninated that badly like never before. It all makes sense now. *Ya know what's most interesting about it all---Anderson fought with an injured rib, survived a beating for 24minutes from a man who was jacked up on steroids and he still managed to pull out a submission victory--That's how good Anderson Silva really is. Amazing...*...raise01:

P.S. I see it hard to defend a post-fight piss test...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Hmmmmm. Now we know why Anderson was doninated that badly like never before. It all makes sense now. *Ya know what's most interesting about it all---Anderson fought with an injured rib, survived a beating for 24minutes from a man who was jacked up on steroids and he still managed to pull out a sumbission victory--That's how good Anderson Silva really is. Amazing...*...raise01:


Its amazing I mean Chael must have been a good 280lbs of solid muscle when he walked into the cage with bacne the size of golf balls some the larger ones the size of an average baseball, I heard he tossed Lesnar around like a bitch as a warm up. Here comes the valiant Anderson Silva barely limping to the cage with two broken legs, 23 broken ribs and a cracked freaking skull, he took a beating of epic proportions receiving 63 concussions before somehow digging down deep and finding the strength to throw his two broken legs up to perform a triangle despite the extreme pain this caused because of the broken ribs and legs, a normal man would have passed out from the pain but somehow Anderson persevered to capture the win in the most glorious display of heart and resiliency in the history of mankind.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Its amazing I mean Chael must have been a good 280lbs of solid muscle when he walked into the cage with bacne the size of golf balls some the larger ones the size of an average baseball, I heard he tossed Lesnar around like a bitch as a warm up. Here comes the valiant Anderson Silva barely limping to the cage with two broken legs, 23 broken ribs and a cracked freaking skull, he took a beating of epic proportions receiving 63 concussions before somehow digging down deep and finding the strength to throw his two broken legs up to perform a triangle despite the extreme pain this caused because of the broken ribs and legs, a normal man would have passed out from the pain but somehow Anderson persevered to capture the win in the most glorious display of heart and resiliency in the history of mankind.


I like the humour, Chael also went on to say he would smash brock...guess them roids has him thinking he is superman now.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I am pretty sure he is trying to make up crap about Randy Couture since he has a history with Team Quest and Sonnen. Also I have it from a very reliable source that Ed Soares tampered with the sample because Anderson fears Sonnen. I heard it from a freind of a freinds uncle who heard it from a guy in his mail room at work who is married to Matt Lindlands second cousin twice removed. (or maybe I just made shit up )
> 
> Also 99% of the posts and titles of articles on this are misleading. The athletic commission has only said he failed his drug test and that drugs of abuse have been rules out. PED's are just being assumed at this point by most people.


So thats whats going on!! All makes sense now. Just read Toxic post for the facts guys.! 

I also heard from a reliable source that Chael has been training his wrestling with bears and after he would eat the bears for their testosterone. Its very likely that him being the man he is that he just has crazy high natural testosterone which would show a False Positive. My source is very reliable so this could very well be the case here.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Imgaine if the drug lab f*** up and it was actually silava not sonnen who took PEDs.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Its amazing I mean Chael must have been a good 280lbs of solid muscle when he walked into the cage with bacne the size of golf balls some the larger ones the size of an average baseball, I heard he tossed Lesnar around like a bitch as a warm up. Here comes the valiant Anderson Silva barely limping to the cage with two broken legs, 23 broken ribs and a cracked freaking skull, he took a beating of epic proportions receiving 63 concussions before somehow digging down deep and finding the strength to throw his two broken legs up to perform a triangle despite the extreme pain this caused because of the broken ribs and legs, a normal man would have passed out from the pain but somehow Anderson persevered to capture the win in the most glorious display of heart and resiliency in the history of mankind.


...Hey what's the deal with jumping on my post? So I guess you're non-fact based opinion is correct and the CA Athletic Commission's statement is wrong? Come on dude-The Commission wouldn't have released that statement if they weren't certain. Besides- Name 1 fight in Silva's ENTIRE career where he was completely dominated in the stand-up and on the ground for over 20 minutes? You can't because it's never happened.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Hey what's the deal with jumping on my post? So I guess you're non-fact based opinion is correct and the CA Athletic Commission's statement is wrong? Come on dude-The Commission wouldn't have released that statement if they weren't certain. Besides- Name 1 fight in Silva's ENTIRE career where he was completely dominated in the stand-up and on the ground for over 20 minutes? You can't because it's never happened.


It had nothing to do with any PED's how much of an edge do you guys think they would give him? People are acting like Sonnen is some jump who just popped a needle in this arm and suddenly became the best wrestler in the division and was able to put on a dominant performance. Even if Sonnen comes out admits he cheated and pumped himself so full of roids he would make Jose Canseco blush all the people saying Sonnen was only able to do that because of roids would be grossly exasperating there effect.

EDIT: Alright saying it had nothing might be an exaggeration (if this turns out true) but there degree would be minimal. The use of steroids for anything besides building muscle (which would bump Sonnen out of the MW division) is grossly exaggerated.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

http://twitter.com/#!/latimespugmire

latimespugmire Lance Pugmire
Chael Sonnen tested positive for a steroid before his Oakland loss to Anderson Silva, CSAC exec. George Dodd tells me.

Sonnen will have 30 days to appeal, but faces a year suspension, clouding his rematch with Anderson Silva in Las Vegas


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> So thats whats going on!! All makes sense now. Just read Toxic post for the facts guys.!
> 
> I also heard from a reliable source that Chael has been training his wrestling with bears and after he would eat the bears for their testosterone. Its very likely that him being the man he is that he just has crazy high natural testosterone which would show a False Positive. My source is very reliable so this could very well be the case here.


..Good post. What's up with Toxic taking swings at just about everyone on this thread? He's defending Sonnen as if it's his woman getting hit on by a pornstar...


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

BrutalKO said:


> ..Good post. What's up with Toxic taking swings at just about everyone on this thread? He's defending Sonnen as if it's his woman getting hit on by a pornstar...


I reckon!

I alluded to him being oddly strong and he was even annoying the hell out of his training partners with his attitude, now it has come out, I am only saying what I heard now that it makes sense and seems to line up. I have no reason to make anything up, I really couldn't care less if it's true or not, but I see no need for attack either, especially considering Toxic is generally a good poster and very un-bias, I enjoy his posts. 

Of course I cannot post a source online to a forum, I'm just saying what I have heard. Take it or leave it. When I say his coach, I mean specifically Clayton Hires.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

BrutalKO said:


> ..Good post. What's up with Toxic taking swings at just about everyone on this thread? He's defending Sonnen as if it's his woman getting hit on by a pornstar...


They can take swipes but face no penalties since they are the "moderators."

Of course, if you or i did the same thing, they'd be threatening us. Hypocrisy at it's finest. 

It's immature, but they're likely young kids. Just let it go.



Toxic said:


> Go look at a picture he is not any bigger for those fights. I would love for you to explain why exactly your such and expert with "sources".


Yet you believe Sonnen will be cleared. But you don't have any sources, either.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> They can take swipes but face no penalties since they are the "moderators."
> 
> Of course, if you or i did the same thing, they'd be threatening us. Hypocrisy at it's finest.
> 
> It's immature, but they're likely young kids. Just let it go.


Difference is that they take controlled swipes. I agree with you about the "threatening" thing though; it's really gay when they're like "this is your warning blah blah" because someone says something "mean", but as far as posting opinions I've never seen a mod go over the line. Anyway this is the best news ever for Silva fans. The further you guys can stay away from a Sonnen rematch the better.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

gwabblesore said:


> Difference is that they take controlled swipes. I agree with you about the "threatening" thing though; it's really gay when they're like "this is your warning blah blah" because someone says something "mean", but as far as posting opinions I've never seen a mod go over the line. Anyway this is the best news ever for Silva fans. The further you guys can stay away from a Sonnen rematch the better.


All I ask is that the "moderators" adhere to the same standards which they enforce very arbitrarily--typically against members who criticize the moderators' favorite fighters. 

The hypocrisy and bias are just completely outlandish. 

Aside from swptheleg, the moderators here historically have been very petty, and don't do their job effectively.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> All I ask is that the "moderators" adhere to the same standards which they enforce very arbitrarily--typically against members who criticize the moderators' favorite fighters.
> 
> The hypocrisy and bias are just completely outlandish.
> 
> Aside from swptheleg, the moderators here historically have been very petty, and don't do their job effectively.


that's ridiculous. you don't even see 9/10 of the work we do, and generally speaking we are all pretty fair. there's no rule against sarcasm like what toxic posted, it's a form of argument.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

HexRei said:


> that's ridiculous. you don't even see 9/10 of the work we do, and generally speaking we are all pretty fair. there's no rule against sarcasm like what toxic posted, it's a form of argument.


My criticism excludes Hex Rei however. 

But seriously, this is a bit off topic, so I think this discussion of how to improve moderation be discussed in a separate thread.

I believe in a clear set of guidelines regarding personal attacks and name calling, but everything else is fair game.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> They can take swipes but face no penalties since they are the "moderators."
> 
> Of course, if you or i did the same thing, they'd be threatening us. Hypocrisy at it's finest.
> 
> It's immature, but they're likely young kids. Just let it go.


Hardly. 

I don't see why he should face "penalties" for anything he has posted. If you're honestly offended by his posts then you are a really sensitive person. 

That being said, I agree that some mods do abuse their power for all it's worth. Like by giving out silly infractions, locking threads for no reason etc. Kind of sucks.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

No, I am not offended by any recent posts that I can remember. I do sense however, that the criteria for "warnings" and such are not very clear, and are enforced in an arbitrary manner.

There have been moderators in the past who did abuse their power with warnings and infractions, while they themselves would troll and flame to an outlandish degree. 

I would have to say that moderation has clearly improved since then, but there is a lot of room for improvement. 

Anyway, like I said, I hope a separate thread can be devoted to this topic so that we can get back on topic with this thread.

Agreed?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> Difference is that they take controlled swipes. I agree with you about the "threatening" thing though; it's really gay when they're like "this is your warning blah blah" because someone says something "mean", but as far as posting opinions I've never seen a mod go over the line. Anyway this is the best news ever for Silva fans. The further you guys can stay away from a Sonnen rematch the better.


We don't warn people for being mean. I could give a shit less if someone hurts someone else's feelings, honestly. The thing we warn for is when that person being mean is either A) Trying to start an argument (Also known as Baiting/Trolling) or B) they start throwing insults. Being mean is fine, but throwing insults as a form of argument is childish, rude and unintelligent.



> No, I am not offended by any recent posts that I can remember. I do sense however, that the criteria for "warnings" and such are not very clear, and are enforced in an arbitrary manner.


WHA-BAM! Rules. Read them. Link is at the bottom of EVERY PAGE. Sorry if we don't make you read the rules like some other forums might (you do have to agree to the ToU to register), we assume you're all mature and capable enough to use discussion forums without acting outlandishly or breaking the same general social rules you use in a face to face conversation.



> There have been moderators in the past who did abuse their power with warnings and infractions, while they themselves would troll and flame to an outlandish degree.


Keyword is HAVE. Past tense. They were dealt with and are no longer moderators.



> I would have to say that moderation has clearly improved since then, but there is a lot of room for improvement.
> 
> Anyway, like I said, I hope a separate thread can be devoted to this topic so that we can get back on topic with this thread.
> 
> Agreed?


Feedback forum is there for a reason, chap.

Any further discussion of things like this in this thread will result in a warning/infraction because the thread is completely derailed. PM a mod (Me?) if you have a problem with the rules or need clarification, etc. Feedback forum is there for a reason, like I said.


THREAD BACK ON TRACK GO!


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> We don't warn people for being mean. I could give a shit less if someone hurts someone else's feelings, honestly. The thing we warn for is when that person being mean is either *A) Trying to start an argument (Also known as Baiting/Trolling) or B) they start throwing insults.* Being mean is fine, but throwing insults as a form of argument is childish, rude and unintelligent.


Well, this is where a fine line exists between arguing your point vehemently, and intentionally trying to offend and stir shit up. 

As far as an example of arbitrariness, I just got a warning for "double posting."

Just by coincidence a few seconds after criticizing the moderation on this board. 

This is what I mean when the legitimacy of the moderation is put into question: they take personal offense and then find some reason to exert their 'authority.'

Moderators: try this for a change: perhaps there are legitimate concerns that posters are trying to raise, and that by considering them carefully, you can improve the board. 

Just a thought.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> Well, this is where a fine line exists between arguing your point vehemently, and intentionally trying to offend and stir shit up.
> 
> As far as an example of arbitrariness, I just got a warning for "double posting."
> 
> Just by coincidence a few seconds after criticizing the moderation on this board.


That was not a coincidence. We routinely warn for posting twice in a row, and it is a rule. This is because sigs are often pretty darn big so if you are going to post twice in a row, just edit the second into your first post so we don't have to worry about any more of the page being take up with sigs than it has to.

This is one of those things that a mod has to notice themselves (users don't usually report that kind of thing like they do spam or racism or whatnot), so it gets enforced more fully in threads that mods read. Some threads don't get checked as much because we aren't really reading them much, but this one is a hot button, so... anyway don't take it too hard. It's not a big offense and the only reason a warning was issued is so we have a record of it.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't have a sig. 



HexRei said:


> That was not a coincidence. We routinely warn for posting twice in a row, and it is a rule. This is because sigs are often pretty darn big so if you are going to post twice in a row, just edit the second into your first post so we don't have to worry about any more of the page being take up with sigs than it has to.
> 
> This is one of those things that a mod has to notice themselves (users don't usually report that kind of thing like they do spam or racism or whatnot), so it gets enforced more fully in threads that mods read. Some threads don't get checked as much because we aren't really reading them much, but this one is a hot button, so... anyway don't take it too hard. It's not a big offense and the only reason a warning was issued is so we have a record of it.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> I don't have a sig.


that doesn't make you immune to the rule, though, because it still creates wasted space, even if less so than users with big sigs.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

HexRei said:


> that doesn't make you immune to the rule, though, because it still creates wasted space, even if less so than users with big sigs.


That's fine, just keep in mind that multiple forum members have signaled frustration with the moderation. 

You can either take that as a sign of personal insult, or as constructive criticism to improve the board further. 

Good luck, guys.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> That's fine, just keep in mind that multiple forum members have signaled frustration with the moderation.
> 
> You can either take that as a sign of personal insult, or as constructive criticism to improve the board further.
> 
> Good luck, guys.


i dont feel insulted at all, i've been a moderator on a board bigger than this for over ten years, so i'm used to criticism 

the only boards that have 100% happy users with no complaints about moderation are the ones with like 20 users who are all friends IRL.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

HexRei said:


> i dont feel insulted at all, i've been a moderator on a board bigger than this for over ten years, so i'm used to criticism
> 
> the only boards that have 100% happy users with no complaints about moderation are the ones with like 20 users who are all friends IRL.


i hate you assholes all you stupid moderators, just kidding lads:thumbsup:, lets not let another argument hijack a thread


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

HexRei said:


> i dont feel insulted at all, i've been a moderator on a board bigger than this for over ten years, so i'm used to criticism
> 
> the only boards that have 100% happy users with no complaints about moderation are the ones with like 20 users who are all friends IRL.


Eh, not even those boards are free of argument, lol.

Anyway, yes, let's return to our normally scheduled program...


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Seriously, if you want to make a thread in the Feedback Section and PM it to every mod on the board then do so, thats fine. But *ANY FURTHER DISCUSSION OF THE ISSUE IN THIS THREAD WILL RESULT IN AN INFRACTION, OUTRIGHT.* Like I said, the feedback section is there for a reason, use it.

I'm not taking insult to what you said earlier at all and if you want to be constructive in your criticisms then it will most definitely be heeded (like you are now, just in the wrong area). The only thing I have a problem with is people saying I'm trolling or intentionally getting away with crap I wouldn't get away with if I wasn't (or any other mod for that matter.) Trust me, there's a lot more that goes on behind the scenes. Mods get yelled at far more often than you think and if it gets to a certain degree they even get de-modded, or reprimanded in another way. 

This discussion is over, if you want to start a thread, do so HERE. Any further posting on the subject in this thread will be deleted and infracted.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

*WAR SONNEN!!*

It's obvious from the facts exposed in this thread that CAPTAIN AMERICA has shared the super soldier serum with chael.

WAR BUCKY!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oldfan said:


> *WAR SONNEN!!*
> 
> It's obvious from the facts exposed in this thread that CAPTAIN AMERICA has shared the super soldier serum with chael.
> 
> WAR BUCKY!!


*WAR SONNEN*


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

All right, back on topic.

I hear what some Sonnen fans are saying about giving him the "benefit of the doubt." That's complete garbage, and hypocritical.

First off, Sonnen doesn't give others the benefit of the doubt. He decides he's going to be judge, jury and executioner for other athletes, EVEN IF IT'S IN A DIFFERENT SPORT, with PED's he has no scientific understanding of (Lane Armstrong, cycling and EPO). 

Some Sonnen fans are saying that Sonnen doesn't have scientific knowledge of what he's taking; therefore, he should be given a pass this time.

Again, Sonnen's cover of "ignorance" is a joke since he considered himself to be knowledgeable enough about PED's to go mouthing off about Armstrong, when it's very obvious he knows absolutely nothing about cycling, and therefore probably nothing about EPO as well. 

Third, some people's claim that this must have all been an innocent mistake conveniently ignore the reality that Sonnen had put himself between a rock and a hard place by essentially guaranteeing a victory and an impressive victory at that. 

He had placed enormous pressure on himself, so it's much more plausible to argue that he took shortcuts, or found every possible way of guaranteeing such a performance, by either legal or illegal means, then it is to argue that this was all some simple mix up.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...MMAjunkie posted pics of Sonnen at UFC 104, 109 & 117. Chael had excessive "backne" at 109 & 117. At 109 he destroyed Mardquart badly as well. The backne is a known side effect from steroid use. He also looked more ripped at the 109 & 117 weigh-in photos...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow 29 pages, 280something posts of speculation and hate.

would the next person to post please, only do so if you can tell us all exactly what drug he took and exactly how that drug enhanced his performance.

...asking too much?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> ...MMAjunkie posted pics of Sonnen at UFC 104, 109 & 117. Chael had excessive "backne" at 109 & 117. At 109 he destroyed Mardquart badly as well. The backne is a known side effect from steroid use. He also looked more ripped at the 109 & 117 weigh-in photos...


117









109









104











> On the eve of the original meeting, Sonnen caused a bit of stir. During the UFC 117 weigh-ins, he squared off with Silva for the traditional pre-fight photo opportunity, and his back had many apparent lesions (see photo). Although messageboards were abuzz with speculation about potential steroid use, it was unclear what caused the marks, which were also partially visible at UFC 109 (see photo) but essentially nonexistent at UFC 104 (see photo). However, MMAjunkie.com medical consultant and columnist Dr. Johnny Benjamin cautioned that such skin problems could be caused by a variety of issues, and Sonnen passed drug tests at both UFC 104 and UFC 109.



Also, I'd like to point out both what the doctor says and the fact that the lesions are not "virtually non-existent" in the 104 photo there. The lighting is different and they're a bit tougher to make out because of the wash out, but they're still clearly there. 

On a side note. When I was training and doing a lot of mat rolling without a rash guard, these are pretty common. You're rolling around in sweat and dirt, it happens. Does'nt matter how quickly your shower afterwards or anything, it's inevitable when doing a lot of rolling. I wasn't taking PEDs but I still got them, too, so it's proof of nothing IMO.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

Re: the spots/acne on his back.

If anyone has ever wrestled, grappled or done any form of mat work in the gym or dojo this can occur (particularly in Summer). I've never had it that bad but again I'm not an elite athlete putting in 5-6 hours of training a day.

I've had some nasty spots from time to time over the 10 years I've regularly trained at my dojo.

This isn't an excuse (if Sonnen is guilty his is probably the biggest hypocrite on earth), just a valid reason why you could see bacne.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> 117
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chael has had bacne since before he even started in the UFC. For anyone who uses those photos as any kind of evidence: I have a bridge in Europe I'd like to sell you... because obviously you don't know the first thing about lighting, angles, or cameras.

It appears Chael also decided to get a tan (from bottom to top) :sarcastic12:


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Meh. No problems with anyone really. I would say the same about a poster if I saw what the mods do.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I wake up, make coffee, turn on PC, and notice 30 pages!

"Wooohooo!" I think... theres been more news regards the PED accusations. So, I read it all...

What a fecking waste of my time.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

It just depends a lot on where you get tested guys. I mean Sean Sherk got caught by the exact same commission some years ago.

Is this just supposed to be misfortune?




Damone said:


> You know guys, there is such a thing as a false positive.


Thats why they always use a A and B sample. I believe only B really counts, if I am not mistaken.



John8204 said:


> Who knew Anderson Silva had this many fans.... who knew Anderson Silva had any fans


He is a living Legend!


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

lol, guys, chill. 30 pages in one night (it was night for me then). Let's wait for some new news to come out and then talk more.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I wake up, make coffee, turn on PC, and notice 30 pages!
> 
> "Wooohooo!" I think... theres been more news regards the PED accusations. So, I read it all...
> 
> What a fecking waste of my time.


this post saved me so much time... thanks Soojoo


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Chael has had bacne since before he even started in the UFC. For anyone who uses those photos as any kind of evidence: I have a bridge in Europe I'd like to sell you... because obviously you don't know the first thing about lighting, angles, or cameras.
> 
> It appears Chael also decided to get a tan (from bottom to top) :sarcastic12:


He has I posted pics of it as early as 2004, typically people with acne (and even more prevalent with bacne) have flare ups brought on by stress. While I admit that Sonnen's back looks worse at UFC 117 I would also suggest that fighting Silva and carrying the weight of a PPV on your back could be a tad bit stressful even for Chael.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

BrutalKO said:


> ...MMAjunkie posted pics of Sonnen at UFC 104, 109 & 117. Chael had excessive "backne" at 109 & 117. At 109 he destroyed Mardquart badly as well. *The backne is a known side effect from steroid use.* He also looked more ripped at the 109 & 117 weigh-in photos...


That means this guy is also roinding. I mean, look how ripped he is. 

And bte: PED doesn't equal steroids.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

When I read that storyline my jaw hit the floor. With all the trash talk he was spitting and giving crap to guys like Lance Armstrong, to come back with a positive drug test is unbelievable! Really disappointing. I just can't state how disappointing it is as a fight fan.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

There are people with bacne that never touched roids, you guys know that right? Unfortunate i know about it cause i do have that s**t, sometimes it´s not that bad, sometimes get´s worse. So bacne proves nothing, not even worth of wasting your time over it.
Lab tests coming positive it´s what you guys should be focusing on.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Funny, people trying to swim against the prevailing tide of an obviously roided up Sonnen with "this skinny dude has backne" or "stress causes it". 
Hello, he just failed a test for steroids.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Latest story i've read: Chael Sonnen steroids test could result in one year suspension and $2,500 fine.

Source: 
http://www.mmamania.com/2010/9/20/1699425/chael-sonnen-steroids-test-could

The money fine is non-sense, but a one-year ban could do some damage. But if i think twice about this, he was supposed to rematch Silva sometimes in early spring next year, march-april, something like that.
They fought in august, so it would have been a 6 months break from fighting.
Add 6 months to it and it's another fight.

I'm still hoping the B sample is negative though.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

footodors said:


> Funny, people trying to swim against the prevailing tide of an obviously roided up Sonnen with "this skinny dude has backne" or "stress causes it".
> Hello, he just failed a test for steroids.


I think it's more a case of people saying, 'Bacne doesn't equate to use of steroids' than anything. There are some on here who are relying solely on those pictures as evidence, when indeed, bacne has several causes, not least of which is stress, sweat, and clogged pores. Very common if truth be told, yet some on here are using it as a clear indicator of steroid use. Why, when they have an actual failed test (as you pointed out) is beyond me. The pictures prove nothing. The test itself says everything that need be said.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

michelangelo said:


> All I ask is that the "moderators" adhere to the same standards which they enforce very arbitrarily--typically against members who criticize the moderators' favorite fighters.
> 
> The hypocrisy and bias are just completely outlandish.
> 
> Aside from swptheleg, the moderators here historically have been very petty, and don't do their job effectively.





michelangelo said:


> No, I am not offended by any recent posts that I can remember. I do sense however, that the criteria for "warnings" and such are not very clear, and are enforced in an arbitrary manner.
> 
> There have been moderators in the past who did abuse their power with warnings and infractions, while they themselves would troll and flame to an outlandish degree.
> 
> ...


ROFL give me a history lesson of this board since 09' ROFL. 

ONTOPIC - Assuming Sonnen isn't cleared (And since no one has said anything yet I assume he won't be) this really discredits everything he's said and done in my opinion. And I am a Sonnen fan for sure. Been repping Sonnen for a long time but steroid use is the worst thing you can do in MMA, imo.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm still waiting for futher details. We now know that Sonnen tested positive for steroids but we don't know which one and therefore where it was from and why. It could be anything from an asthma inhaler or cold medication to the types commonly used as performance enhancing drugs, we don't know what it is yet. Until we do I'm not going to venture an opinion either way.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

i've honestly never seen a guy that age with that bad of bacne... just sayin


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

limba said:


> That means this guy is also roinding. I mean, look how ripped he is.
> 
> And bte: PED doesn't equal steroids.


It does equal illegal....:thumbsup: not to mention cheating!!!


----------



## skinnyBIGGS (Jul 2, 2010)

michelangelo said:


> All right, back on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> Some Sonnen fans are saying that Sonnen doesn't have scientific knowledge of what he's taking; therefore, he should be given a pass this time.


LOL EVERY ONE THAT HAS EVER BEEN CAUGHT USING PERFORMANCE ENHANCEMENT DRUGS, USES THE I DIDNT KNOW I WAS TAKING THAT BS HES A CHEATER AND SHOULD NEVER HAVE A CHANCE TO FIGHT FOR A TITLE EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> It does equal illegal....:thumbsup: not to mention cheating!!!


I know. You're right!
But PED's could mean something other than Steroids, can't it?
That's what i was trying to say...
Just a thought:



> The classification of substances as performance-enhancing drugs is not entirely clear-cut and objective. As in other types of categorization, certain prototype performance enhancers that are universally classified as such (like anabolic steroids), *whereas other substances (like vitamins and protein supplements) are virtually never classified as performance enhancers despite their significant effects on athletes' performance. As is usual with categorization, there are borderline cases; caffeine, for example, is considered a performance enhancer by some athletic authorities but not others*


Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Performance-enhancing_drugs

And btw - i am all against cheating! Cheaters should be punnished if it's proven.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

hopefully he just greased himself up as his PED.

nobody cares if you cheat that way.

he should just learn acceptable forms of cheating like greasing, fence grabbing, short pulling etc etc


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

limba said:


> I know. You're right!
> But PED's could mean something other than Steroids, can't it?
> That's what i was trying to say...
> Just a thought:
> ...


Linking to wikipedia is about the weakest thing you can argue with on the internet. Someone could log onto that right now and change that entire paragraph.. =/ 

I agree with what you are saying, that PEDs are pretty vague, but you can't argue with Wikipedia as your backup, haha.


----------



## skinnyBIGGS (Jul 2, 2010)

Toxic said:


> It had nothing to do with any PED's how much of an edge do you guys think they would give him? People are acting like Sonnen is some jump who just popped a needle in this arm and suddenly became the best wrestler in the division and was able to put on a dominant performance. Even if Sonnen comes out admits he cheated and pumped himself so full of roids he would make Jose Canseco blush all the people saying Sonnen was only able to do that because of roids would be grossly exasperating there effect.
> 
> EDIT: Alright saying it had nothing might be an exaggeration (if this turns out true) but there degree would be minimal. The use of steroids for anything besides building muscle (which would bump Sonnen out of the MW division) is grossly exaggerated.



LOL Steroids do give you a edge , your argument that they arnt miracle workers, is correct but flawed if your the best in wrestling like chael wouldn't it be more of a edge for a fighter thats world class in a area then some joe that doesnt know how to. It made chaels game plan that much more effective , therefore giving a HUGE advantage to chael , imagine SIlva used PED his striking would be that more precise and with that much more power... It grants a edge no matter what skill set , but grants more of a edge if your already elite in a area where XTRA STRENGTH AND SPEED would grant u demolishing results


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

CopperShark said:


> Linking to wikipedia is about the weakest thing you can argue with on the internet. Someone could log onto that right now and change that entire paragraph.. =/
> 
> I agree with what you are saying, that PEDs are pretty vague, but you can't argue with Wikipedia as your backup, haha.


OK....i get it, with wikipedia 
But i think you got my point.

I found this one, from a more reliable source...to put it this way.
Performance Enhancing Drug = Ergogenic drug Sports medicine An agent–eg, amphetamines, androstendione, erythropoietin, hGH, testosterone, known or thought to improve performance in a particular activity.
Source: http://medical-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/performance-enhancing+drug


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

After reading/skimming 31.5 pages we still don't have a firm answer on the exact PED that Sonnen has failed his test from.

I'm reserving my decision until we get a definate answer on this. 

A few thoughts though;

If he took something on the "bad" side of PED's then I'll have lost a lot of respect for every aspect what Chael Sonnen brings to the table as an MMA fighter. The smack talk and the dominating performance to me will be basically wiped from my mind. With that said, if he can come back, stay clean and vindicate himself I will gladly see what he's got left.

If he took something for the flu or whatever he was fighting and it's one of the marginal PED's then I'll keep the same opinion of the guy. But that news has to come from a professional, not from Sonnen or his camp. Biggest fight of his life, gets sick before the fight happens and needs to take something, I'm fine with that. A lot of the items considered PED's are a joke anyways. If they give you even the slightest difference in your breathing/cardio it's not going to make you a superhuman.

A few things I'm not paying attention to;

Bacne - what a joke, there are so many factors in this condition its not even funny

Heresay - Anything that Jane's auntie's bestfriends cousins boyfriends teachers uncles 10 year old son says is not credible. That includes other fighters, other coaches, any media source. If you're a medical professional directly involved in the testing or results of the samples in question, you are the only credible source to me.

I for one hope that this isn't true. It's bad for MMA, its bad for the UFC, its bad for Chael Sonnen even though he can get under anyones skin with his tactics. If it is true and this is a "bad" PED, its a bad day for MMA, they really don't need another high profile athlete crossing the line again.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

demoman993 said:


> After reading/skimming 31.5 pages we still don't have a firm answer on the exact PED that Sonnen has failed his test from.
> 
> I'm reserving my decision until we get a definate answer on this.
> 
> ...


Great post!:thumbsup:
+


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

demoman993 said:


> After reading/skimming 31.5 pages we still don't have a firm answer on the exact PED that Sonnen has failed his test from.
> 
> I'm reserving my decision until we get a definate answer on this.
> 
> ...


1. Bacne - very real.....often from Performance enhancing drugs....

2. Credibility - agreed there hasnt really been a credible source tell us the PED that was used. We do know however, that he took some kind.

3. Hoping it's not true - it is true, not because know anything you dont, but simply because there is no Chael saying it isn't true. Think about it, he would immediately come out and deny it if it were not true. The time he is spending "not commenting" is the time he is using to come up with some kind of explanation.

4. What this does to MMA - the same thing it did when the records showing that Carwin recieved HGH......NOTHING to people like you and I. The casual fans that tune in for the big fights and think Kimbo ever knew MMA could shy away from the sport. It's a stain no matter how you look at it, but it will not set MMA back in anyway!!

5. LOL @ "bad" PED....if they are illegal, then they are bad dude, otherwise he wouldn't be in the news....:thumbsup:


----------



## KMFO (Aug 16, 2010)

*A "natural steroid"?*

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/9/20/1699143/chael-sonnens-pre-fight-drug-test

It says he was caught using a "natural steroid"... what does that mean exactly?


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

CopperShark said:


> Linking to wikipedia is about the weakest thing you can argue with on the internet. Someone could log onto that right now and change that entire paragraph.. =/
> 
> I agree with what you are saying, that PEDs are pretty vague, but you can't argue with Wikipedia as your backup, haha.


Just give me one, ONE example where Wikipedia was wrong. 5 years ago Wikipedia was checked against a known paper encyclopedia(Colliers I believe) and was found to be 98% the same.

You watch too much Simpsons. Any change to ANY article goes through a board that researches it.

I am really sick of people that can't accept truth using this lame argument. Find where it isn't correct and stop using Wiki as a reason to continue your denial.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

KMFO said:


> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/9/20/1699143/chael-sonnens-pre-fight-drug-test
> 
> It says he was caught using a "natural steroid"... what does that mean exactly?


I hope it's not marijuana! :sarcastic12:


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Majortom505 said:


> Just give me one, ONE example where Wikipedia was wrong. 5 years ago Wikipedia was checked against a known paper encyclopedia(Colliers I believe) and was found to be 98% the same.
> 
> You watch too much Simpsons. Any change to ANY article goes through a board that researches it.
> 
> I am really sick of people that can't accept truth using this lame argument. Find where it isn't correct and stop using Wiki as a reason to continue your denial.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Wikiality_and_Other_Tripling_Elephants


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

CopperShark said:


> Linking to wikipedia is about the weakest thing you can argue with on the internet. Someone could log onto that right now and change that entire paragraph.. =/
> 
> I agree with what you are saying, that PEDs are pretty vague, but you can't argue with Wikipedia as your backup, haha.


Actually that's not entirely true, in order to update any info on wiki you need to first confirm the information from multiple sources, else it flag as been inaccurate or out of date like the example showed above.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Wiki is not a reliable source guys.....it never really has been, anyone on the boards knows for the most part if they link a source to wiki it is going to come under some scrutiny....then be asked to back up that source, i dont really see the issue....Copper is raising a valid point...:dunno:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Wiki articles are editable by the minute unless they are locked. Remember the Roger Huerta street fight incident and the numerous edits to his wiki page?


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

A pure androgen at ridiculously high levels would be a positive. 

The stuff a patient would probably get if he/she went to an endocrinologist for hormone replacement therapy or prostate disorders (as opposed to designer steroids that get peddled on the streets).

Pure bovine Testosterone or Dihydrotestosterone likely.

***

I've done 17-OCHS metabolite lab tests in class, easy assay, urine specimen of choice.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> 1. Bacne - very real.....often from Performance enhancing drugs....
> 
> 4. What this does to MMA - the same thing it did when the records showing that Carwin recieved HGH......NOTHING to people like you and I. The casual fans that tune in for the big fights and think Kimbo ever knew MMA could shy away from the sport. It's a stain no matter how you look at it, but it will not set MMA back in anyway!!
> 
> 5. LOL @ "bad" PED....if they are illegal, then they are bad dude, otherwise he wouldn't be in the news....:thumbsup:


I only say that Bacne is a joke because I know first hand people who have worse Bacne then that and they definately don't use steriods.

The more positive results in high profile fights that come out like this, the more negative press that MMA will get. Will it derail it? Nope. Will it make it more difficult for MMA to become a mainstream sport? Probably not. Will it generate bad press for a long time to come? ie. Baseball, Cycling (Scandals) Probably, but I think that due to the nature of the sport that will happen one way or another.

Like I had said earlier, some of these items on the PED list are items that are found in cold medicines. If you are legitimately sick, I think you should be able to take them. But it also creates a big grey area which could end up being abused if the rules/requirements are changed. 

Basically what I'm saying is if its from a cold medicine and his doctor gave him a prescription for it, I'm not going to be as judgemental as if he was using a strong steroid.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Fight fans would like to see Sonnen address this issue directly himself. 

He's been incredibly outspoken about everyone and everything else, so you would think he would jump to his own defense if any of this were b.s.

He received notice on Saturday, and with his big mouth, you would think he'd be on twitter, facebook, myspace, cnn and holding a press conference on espn protesting his innocence by now.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

Mirage445 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Wikiality_and_Other_Tripling_Elephants


Okay.... stop me if I am wrong, but doesn't this PROVE that that Wikipedia checks and removes inaccurate info?

"This page is currently inactive and is retained for historical reference. Either the page is no longer relevant, or consensus on its purpose has become unclear. To revive discussion regarding the subject, seek broader input via a forum such as the village pump proposals page."

And isn't Colbert a comedian who pulls dumb ass pranks like this ALL THE TIME?

I find this less than definitive.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Wiki is not a reliable source guys.....it never really has been, anyone on the boards knows for the most part if they link a source to wiki it is going to come under some scrutiny....then be asked to back up that source, i dont really see the issue....Copper is raising a valid point...:dunno:


I think i've started the whole "wikipedia" debate by trying to quote the definition of PED's.

Wikipedia may not always be 100% right, but In this case i am sticking to what i've quoted. 
I only wanted to point out that PED's is something that reffers to hundreths of substances: it could reffer to: steroids, hormones, diuretics, vitamins or other substances.

Fow what we know, he tested positive for an illegal substance, wich can or can't be a steroid.
Maybe it's a substance from the diuretics cathegory, wich isn't anything like steroids.
We should all wait for an official point of view from the Athletic Committee and the B sample. Then we can start throwing rocks.

And for those who wanna know more about PED's, doping, steroids and others, please visit this link:
http://www.wada-ama.org/en/


The 2010 Prohibited List, issued by the World AntiDoping Agency, containing all banned substances:
http://www.wada-ama.org/Documents/World_Anti-Doping_Program/WADP-Prohibited-list/WADA_Prohibited_List_2010_EN.pdf


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Majortom505 said:


> Okay.... stop me if I am wrong, but doesn't this PROVE that that Wikipedia checks and removes inaccurate info?
> 
> "This page is currently inactive and is retained for historical reference. Either the page is no longer relevant, or consensus on its purpose has become unclear. To revive discussion regarding the subject, seek broader input via a forum such as the village pump proposals page."
> 
> ...


Seriously, go try and edit something on Wikipedia, or even start a page. I did. I wasted a lot of time trying to add a sound multi-sourced contribution. 

I wanted to add Dr. Butyeko's equations to his page, the books he wrote and his work has been published in many previous journals written by the man himself years ago as well as over the last 2 decades (50s-60s) - it's not easy.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

fullcontact said:


> This is terrible news! Very sad. Fight will be cancelled.
> 
> Who will step in and fight Silva? Belfort and Okami are figting each other. Nate Marquardt possibly. . .


Give Silva to Nate. No question in my mind he'll win. (nate that is)


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

demoman993 said:


> Like I had said earlier, some of these items on the PED list are items that are found in cold medicines. If you are legitimately sick, I think you should be able to take them. But it also creates a big grey area which could end up being abused if the rules/requirements are changed.
> Basically what I'm saying is if its from a cold medicine and his doctor gave him a prescription for it, I'm not going to be as judgemental as if he was using a strong steroid.


Yup.
Here's a case about a romanian soccer player. 



> 'Nine-month ban for Adrian Mutu - this is the decision taken by the anti-doping tribunal regarding the positive test for the substance *sibutramine* by the Viola player. The ban will end on October 29, 2010,' read a statement on the Fiorentina website.
> 'The Viola player had been suspended since January 29 after the positive tests following the game against Bari on January 10 and Lazio on January 20 in the Italian Cup.'
> The drug *sibutramine* is usually administered orally for the treatment of obesity but is suspended from use in the UK and the EU following a review by the European Medicines Agency, which found the cardiovascular risks of the drug outweigh its benefits
> 
> ...


Even though the lawyers proved the banned substance wasn't written on the label, he got suspended. Mainly because some years ago he failed a drugs test for cocaine. But that's a different story. 
My point is: you can take something without really knowing what it is. Even if the label says something, there are some rare cases, when not even that is 100% right.
That's why i think a proffesional athlete should always check with a nutritionist or a doctor before taking any medicine or supliment or whatever.
Otherwise it can hurt a lot!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> 3. Hoping it's not true - it is true, not because know anything you dont, but simply because there is no Chael saying it isn't true. Think about it, *he would immediately come out and deny it if it were not true*. The time he is spending "not commenting" is the time he is using to come up with some kind of explanation.


Actually I strongly disagree with this, in fact I think he would be trying to figure out what could have caused a positive result first.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

If the claims that he was sick just before the Silva fight are true, it could be a matter of the medicine he was given by doctors to get him healthy included some form of illegal PED without Chael's knowledge. If that was the case, would a potential ban go away, or would he still be fined and forced to serve a ban?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Actually I strongly disagree with this, in fact I think he would be trying to figure out what could have caused a positive result first.


I too disagree with what he said, but for another reason. If he comes out and screams from the mountain tops that he's innocent it makes him look guilty (See: Being Defensive). Think about all the guys in Baseball recently who have gotten screwed and came out IMMEDIATELY denying it until they were blue in the face. It just makes you look like you did it and are trying to save face to the public IMO. Chael knows this as he's a politician already. He has to understand the subtle nuances of public speaking and damage control so I'm thinking that's what it is.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Actually I strongly disagree with this, in fact I think he would be trying to figure out what could have caused a positive result first.


 
Sure....or it could be exactly what I said, think about it.....these guys all they do is train and train and workout. They drink a certain amount of water everyday, take their whey and all the other stuff and he wouldnt remember putting something questionable in his system.....I think he knows....he just dosnt know what to say....as far as trying to figure it out, not buying that. He is trying to figure out how to address it the best way possible after yapping for damn near a yr....Chael is this super smart republican with all the answers before you can finish asking him the question, and now he doesnt even know what he is putting in his body???:confused03: Not buying...



@ Tra....if you have nothing to hide then coming out to proclaim your innocence is not absurd....fact is with his political career the guy should know better that he could have been busted and it seems he has been....all the guys in baseball were lying Tra....thats the one thing you r leaving out....Roger Clemmens, Palmero, A-Rod....they all knew the risks and did it. Denying it immediately does not matter, point is they were guilty of what they were immediately denying...


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Sonnen needs to come out and say something. The silence is a problem, for a guy that's never been silent. But the story just broke, so perhaps he preparing his words. I think it safe to say he's in trouble. I'm kinda gearing up for Anderson/Nate II.


----------



## Admz (Sep 15, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> If the claims that he was sick just before the Silva fight are true, it could be a matter of the medicine he was given by doctors to get him healthy included some form of illegal PED without Chael's knowledge. If that was the case, would a potential ban go away, or would he still be fined and forced to serve a ban?


Answer for that is right here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitor_Belfort#Steroid_controversy



> At Pride 32: The Real Deal on October 21, 2006, Belfort lost a unanimous decision to Pride Welterweight Champion Dan Henderson. After the fight, Belfort tested positive for an illegal substance, 4-hydroxytestosterone.[6] In his defense, Belfort argued that he purchased an over the counter supplement which contained 4-Hydroxytestosterone. Belfort also explained that he may have received 4-Hydroxytestosterone as the result of rehabilitative injections given to him by Brazilian endocrinologist Dr. Rodrigo M. Greco after his surgery to repair a torn meniscus in his knee in the summer of 2006. The Nevada State Athletic Commission eventually received a statement from Dr. Greco stating that he did give Belfort post surgical injections containing testosterone.[7] While conceding that Belfort may have not known about the testosterone, the NSAC explained that even if Belfort was given injections by a medical practictioner who did not inform him that they contained anabolic steroids, it would still be a violation of the banned substances policy. On December 21, 2006 he was suspended for nine months from the date of the hearing and fined $10,000.


He'll most likely be suspended and fined no matter what, but he can save some face if it was unintentional.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Admz said:


> Answer for that is right here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitor_Belfort#Steroid_controversy
> 
> 
> 
> *He'll most likely be suspended and fined no matter what*, but he can save some face if it was unintentional.


Correct. Who has more credibility: internet geek fanboys speculating about tainted cough syrup, or UCLA labs which conduct olympic testing. 

People will eventually forget about the positive test, unless he tests positive again, or engages in some other knuckleheaded shenanigans, which doesn't seem to be out of the question given his track record "promoting" the Silva fight.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2010/09/...n-sonnens-test-results-coming-monday-afterno/


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> http://www.mmafighting.com/2010/09/...n-sonnens-test-results-coming-monday-afterno/












Seriously, its almost 6:00 where mah PED at! Lyin bastards!...unless they mean mountain or west coast time...


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

*More Info on this topic*

*CSAC: Sonnen Positive for ‘Steroid Substance’​*








​


> Monday, September 20, 2010
> by Greg Savage ([email protected])
> 
> California State Athletic Commission Executive Officer George Dodd, speaking during a break in Monday’s commission meeting, told Sherdog.com that UFC middleweight contender Chael Sonnen’s positive test resulted from a “steroid substance.”
> ...


Source


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I wonder if Vitor wishes he had waited around for Anderson now.....I know he will if Okami outwrestles him for three rounds.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

MrObjective said:


> Seriously, go try and edit something on Wikipedia, or even start a page. I did. I wasted a lot of time trying to add a sound multi-sourced contribution.
> 
> I wanted to add Dr. Butyeko's equations to his page, the books he wrote and his work has been published in many previous journals written by the man himself years ago as well as over the last 2 decades (50s-60s) - it's not easy.


Limba neg reps you for disagreeing with him. Expect it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Danm2501 said:


> If the claims that he was sick just before the Silva fight are true, it could be a matter of the medicine he was given by doctors to get him healthy included some form of illegal PED without Chael's knowledge. If that was the case, would a potential ban go away, or would he still be fined and forced to serve a ban?


He wouldn't be exonerated but odds are his suspension would be drastically shortened and would be ready to go by febuary.


----------



## The_Nightmare (Jul 12, 2009)

you never really find out what really happened with these things. i don't think we'll ever get a concrete answer. but you gotta go with innocent until proven guilty so we'll see what sonnens defence is. 

if he was on performance enhancing drugs though i feel like dana should come down on him pretty hard. considering he banned paul daley for life for punching koscheck after the bell, it seems ridiculous to let sonnen continue for something which imo is much worse. i get the feeling dana likes sonnen though and i think dana is unprofessional in that way sometimes. he picks his favourites and cuts them a little more slack.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

The_Nightmare said:


> you never really find out what really happened with these things. i don't think we'll ever get a concrete answer. but you gotta go with innocent until proven guilty so we'll see what sonnens defence is.
> 
> if he was on performance enhancing drugs though i feel like dana should come down on him pretty hard. considering he banned paul daley for life for punching koscheck after the bell, it seems ridiculous to let sonnen continue for something which imo is much worse. i get the feeling dana likes sonnen though and i think dana is unprofessional in that way sometimes. he picks his favourites and cuts them a little more slack.


It's amazing how just about just about anything will turn into Dana bashing for those who hate the guy.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

not to get too off-topic here, but it's not bashing if it's a fact. dana does play favorites with his fighters. and I don't hate the guy btw.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

F*** Chael Sonnen, overhyped and now a cheater. I gave this man respect for his fight vs silva and he had me fool.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow, I didn't expect this.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

> Sonnen, 33, of West Lind, Ore., was apparently concerned enough about the possibility that he would render a positive test that he told CSAC executive director George Dodd he used an illegal performance enhancing drug leading up to the biggest fight of his life.
> 
> "He only indicated that he was taking it but he never indicated why," Dodd said of a conversation he and Sonnen shared during drug testing conducted by the state a day prior to the fight.
> 
> ...


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2010/mma/09/20/sonnen.drugtest/index.html 

Hmm...


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Insane.....pure insanity


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

HexRei said:


> not to get too off-topic here, but it's not bashing if it's a fact. dana does play favorites with his fighters. and I don't hate the guy btw.


So, who doesn't have favorites? It's irrelevant The fact is, he did the right thing with Daley, and he's also doing the right thing with guys that get popped for steroids. If Daley had been popped for juicing, he would have been suspended. If Sonnen had punched Silva after the fight he'd have been tossed. Who cares whether Dana likes someone or not.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

They spelled "West Linn" wrong. Shame on you Sports Illustrated!



Calminian said:


> So, who doesn't have favorites? It's irrelevant The fact is, he did the right thing with Daley, and he's also doing the right thing with guys that get popped for steroids. If Daley had been popped for juicing, he would have been suspended. If Sonnen had punched Silva after the fight he'd have been tossed. Who cares whether Dana likes someone or not.


Well then if you admit it's true then don't call it bashing. It's also not irrelevant, it's eminently relevant when we're talking about how Dana will treat Sonnen in the event he is suspended or otherwise sanctioned.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm still interested in the facts. We obviously know now that he did indeed take a banned substance. But what? And why? There are still huge underlying factors here which could legitimately change the face of the situation. There's no excuse. Even as a fan, I feel Sonnen now has to pay the piper. But I'm still curious as to why this happened. There's a whole story out there we've yet to hear.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Well then if you admit it's true then don't call it bashing. It's also not irrelevant, it's eminently relevant when we're talking about how Dana will treat Sonnen.


The implication was that Dana will go easy on Sonnen because he likes him. That's silly and untrue and bashing. Dana's not going to toss Sonnen as that is not his m/o for busted juicers. I'm just amazed how any situation always comes back to Dana for some people.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'm still interested in the facts. We obviously know now that he did indeed take a banned substance. But what? And why? There are still huge underlying factors here which could legitimately change the face of the situation. There's no excuse. Even as a fan, I feel Sonnen now has to pay the piper. But I'm still curious as to why this happened. There's a whole story out there we've yet to hear.


If u want to know y it happen its because he was in the biggest moment in his career agaist a guy people consider the best or near the best in the world. The pressure was huge he had to do well with all the talking he was doing.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Calminian said:


> The implication was that Dana will go easy on Sonnen because he likes him. That's silly and untrue and bashing. Dana's not going to toss Sonnen as that is not his m/o for busted juicers. I'm just amazed how any situation always comes back to Dana for some people.


I tend to agree that he won't do much other than wait for Sonnen to finish out his suspension and then go back to business as usual. But dude, we're talking about a very public figure who puts himself in the spotlight making decisions about fighters' careers, it's not like anyone's trying to drag some unrelated random official into this discussion.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> If u want to know y it happen its because he was in the biggest moment in his career agaist a guy people consider the best or near the best in the world. The pressure was huge he had to do well with all the talking he was doing.


Thanks. I think I'll wait for a reliable source.

ie) Someone who doesn't go around typing 'WAR SILVA' in every Sonnen thread.

I'd like to know if his being sick actually had anything to do with it. Or if he's been at this for a while. I suspect he'll have something to say in the coming days.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I think Dana will make an example of SOnnen, hell he is frustrated with roids in MMA. This is the biggest story regarding roids in recent memory in the ufc. If he does not do something now he will just open the door to more cases.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

HexRei said:


> I tend to agree that he won't do much other than wait for Sonnen to finish out his suspension and then go back to business as usual. But dude, we're talking about a very public figure who puts himself in the spotlight making decisions about fighters' careers, it's not like anyone's trying to drag some unrelated random official into this discussion.


My comments are for the initial thread I was responding to, not yours. Again the implications was, Dana would go easy on Sonnen because he likes him, and was hard on Daley because he didn't. Frankly I think striking a fighter after the fight is more serious than juicing, but regardless, Dana has never tossed a guy for roids. So there's no case to be made. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Thanks. I think I'll wait for a reliable source.
> 
> ie) Someone who doesn't go around typing 'WAR SILVA' in every Sonnen thread.
> 
> I'd like to know if his being sick actually had anything to do with it. Or if he's been at this for a while. I suspect he'll have something to say in the coming days.


Truth hurts, i know u have been supporting sonnen from day 1. U would do the same if something like this happens to GSP.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'm still interested in the facts. We obviously know now that he did indeed take a banned substance. But what? And why? There are still huge underlying factors here which could legitimately change the face of the situation. There's no excuse. Even as a fan, I feel Sonnen now has to pay the piper. But I'm still curious as to why this happened. There's a whole story out there we've yet to hear.


There's nothing left to figure out. He took a shortcut because he knew he'd get smashed otherwise. He admitted he was juicing, and the tests of course confirmed it. 

What continues to amaze me is that there are still nuthuggers out there praying beyond all hope that some bogeyman injected Sonnen with steroids against his will or when he was sleeping.

Or that CSAC labs are corrupt and guilty of a conspiracy like the LAPD blood testing labs when OJ was on trial. 

The level of delusion is actually pretty frightening.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

*lol, the douche is also a cheater...*



Canadian Psycho said:


> I'm still interested in the facts. We obviously know now that he did indeed take a banned substance. *But what*? And why? There are still huge underlying factors here which could legitimately change the face of the situation. There's no excuse. Even as a fan, I feel Sonnen now has to pay the piper. But I'm still curious as to why this happened. There's a whole story out there we've yet to hear.



*Red *Testosterone, it´s in the other thread you choose not to read.

*Lime* He was starting to grow a pu**y so his doc gave him the testosterone.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> Truth hurts, i know u have been supporting sonnen from day 1. U would do the same if something like this happens to GSP.


It's called being a fan. If Silva tested positive tomorrow, you'd want the whole story before crucifying the man, would you not? I've stated that Sonnen is guilty and should face punishment, regardless of the circumstances. That said, I, personally, remain interested in the _circumstances_, as should everyone. We're only getting bits and pieces of this story. Quit being such a clown and attacking people for no reason. Yes, I'm a Sonnen fan. But I'm also an objective observer, and I'd like the whole story. 

Sue me :sarcastic12:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Calminian said:


> My comments are for the initial thread I was responding to, not yours. Again the implications was, Dana would go easy on Sonnen because he likes him, and was hard on Daley because he didn't. Frankly I think striking a fighter after the fight is more serious than juicing, but regardless, Dana has never tossed a guy for roids. So there's no case to be made. That's all I'm saying.


True. In fact he has a tendency to give returned roiders who were champ or contender quick title shots so we'll probably see silva-sonnen in twelve to fourteen months if he gets the max suspension.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

AmdM said:


> *Red *Testosterone, it´s in the other thread you choose not to read.
> 
> *Lime* He was starting to grow a pu**y so his doc gave him the testosterone.


Well, that clears up everything.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TBH, with the way Chael's career has been, with everything with Paul Filho, the talking and Anderson. I wouldn't be shocked if all this was some huge hoax. I'm not saying it is, just that it would be fitting. Especially with this new report saying he told the commission he had been taking PEDs before the fight with Anderson.

This story is crazy though....


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Last I heard neither Dodd nor the commission had actually mentioned what steroid he pissed hot for. And Dodd issued an official denial of the "natural" steroid bit.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Last I heard neither Dodd nor the commission had actually mentioned what steroid he pissed hot for. And Dodd issued an official denial of the "natural" steroid bit.


Yes, but he was denied by someone else in the commission.
Anyway there´s another thread with further details on the matter.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> There's nothing left to figure out. He took a shortcut because he knew he'd get smashed otherwise. He admitted he was juicing, and the tests of course confirmed it.
> 
> What continues to amaze me is that there are still nuthuggers out there praying beyond all hope that some bogeyman injected Sonnen with steroids against his will or when he was sleeping.
> 
> ...


Christ, you're an idiot. You really felt the need to neg rep me because I'm interested in further facts? Do you even ******* read other people's posts, or do you just make it all up as you go along? I said he's guilty you bloody ******* moron. I said he should do his time. I'm curious as to WHY he did it, not IF he did it. Jesus, I swear some of you are so ******* ridiculous, especially you. Where did I say anything about a conspiracy? Where did I claim he might not have known he was taking a banned substance? Where did I hint at any of this? All I said was I'm curious as to WHY... was it because he was sick? Injured? Or was he indeed afraid? None of this negates my saying he did it and deserves to be punished. But again, you don't bother to actually read... you just making your stupid ******* assumptions like you always do, and neg rep someone who didn't at all deserve it. ******* punk.

You're the worst type of poster. A condescending prick who has no respect for any opinion other than his own. A self proclaimed know it all. Get a clue, douchebag.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> It's called being a fan. If Silva tested positive tomorrow, you'd want the whole story before crucifying the man, would you not? I've stated that Sonnen is guilty and should face punishment, regardless of the circumstances. That said, I, personally, remain interested in the _circumstances_, as should everyone. We're only getting bits and pieces of this story. Quit being such a clown and attacking people for no reason. Yes, I'm a Sonnen fan. But I'm also an objective observer, and I'd like the whole story.
> 
> Sue me :sarcastic12:


I know there is more to this story but I have been a sonnen hater from day one so news like this makes me jump the gun. What possibly could be his reason for taking the substance aside from wanting to win? He knew he took something illegal hence he admitted it. If he knew he took something that was illegal y would he take it. If he was sick obviously he knew what he was taking and knew it was illegal if he admitted it before testing.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

e-mailed chael myself, no doubt he will get back to me 

one of the few fighters that answers phone calls and emails, ppl really dont have any idea how good he is to his fans and MMA fans.

Hopefully it all works out for him.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

AmdM said:


> Yes, but he was denied by someone else in the commission.
> Anyway there´s another thread with further details on the matter.


I have read every article that's out I believe and if you are talking about the one that said that he tested positive for high testosterone levels, that doesn't necessarily mean that he was using testosterone. Lots of different roids metabolize into testosterone.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

HexRei said:


> True. In fact he has a tendency to give returned roiders who were champ or contender quick title shots so we'll probably see silva-sonnen in twelve to fourteen months if he gets the max suspension.


Frankly there's no way Dana's going to start tossing guys that have been caught juicing. IMO (HO) Very close to 50% of these guys are juicing and close to 100% of the top guys are. That's a little cynical, but it just doesn't make sense for them not to. I still believe there are safer natural ways to get similar results, but they're just not well known yet. But the illegal stuff works and they're opponents are doing it. I think it's in boxing too to about the same degree. It's in other sports also to a lesser degree. And it's easy to hide.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I still want moar info


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

A failed test is a failed test so Sonnen is going to have to do his time and pay his fine.

However his motives won't be known until they announce what he was actually taking.

Under WADA rules the wrong type of Sudafed will make you test positive for a PED. 

Steroids are also routinely prescribed to athletes and non-athletes recovering from injury. I don't think a doctor's note gets you off the hook, but there are perfectly legitimate uses for steroids medically.

Now if he was taking stanozolol or HGH it's a different story.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

zarny said:


> A failed test is a failed test so Sonnen is going to have to do his time and pay his fine.
> 
> However his motives won't be known until they announce what he was actually taking.
> 
> ...


Finally, someone using his noggin.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Finally, someone using his noggin.


the commission already stated that it was indeed a steroid and that he had unnaturally high levels of testosterone.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

zarny said:


> A failed test is a failed test so Sonnen is going to have to do his time and pay his fine.
> 
> However his motives won't be known until they announce what he was actually taking.
> 
> ...


I'm fairly certain it won't be HGH.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

hitmachine44 said:


> I'm fairly certain it won't be HGH.


Are people even still taking that stuff? Wasn't there a study that showed it didn't even work.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Are people even still taking that stuff? Wasn't there a study that showed it didn't even work.


No way, HGH is great. I've done a cycle myself (a long time ago), it's good stuff.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

HexRei said:


> No way, HGH is great. I've done a cycle myself (a long time ago), it's good stuff.


Hmmm, thought I seen some kind of study around the time the Roger Clemens story broke about HGH not really being that affective or useful. Or well, thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I suppose it could have been all psychosomatic but I really felt like I had a lot more energy and I got spot growth in my delts where I was applying it.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

HGH definitely works.. it's helped thousands of children with growth deficiency. 

It's also pretty dangerous stuff unless used very carefully and moderately. Acromegaly is a very real side effect.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Can.Opener said:


> HGH definitely works.. it's helped thousands of children with growth deficiency.
> 
> It's also pretty dangerous stuff unless used very carefully and moderately. Acromegaly is a very real side effect.


I keep wondering about that. One side claims there's no good studies to support that, but there's a few big headed dudes who bulked up quickly walking around in the public eye.

If Lance and Chael happened to meet in public, that would be the cherry on the big-headed cake.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> If Lance and Chael happened to meet in public, that would be the cherry on the big-headed cake.


That's way more likely than you think, they actually train together at the Nike campus here in Portland (well, Beaverton, a suburb of Portland) sometimes.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

HexRei said:


> That's way more likely than you think, they actually train together at the Nike campus here in Portland (well, Beaverton, a suburb of Portland) sometimes.


Please, Fedor and the Emerson, make this wondrous moment happen.

My brother used to work in Beaverton. He called it "Beavertronic" and would make robot noises, because he felt it was a cyborg drone world or something. Sorry, I digress.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> Please, Fedor and the Emerson, make this wondrous moment happen.
> 
> My brother used to work in Beaverton. He called it "Beavertronic" and would make robot noises, because he felt it was a cyborg drone world or something. Sorry, I digress.


Yep. "The Tron" for short  I lived there for a while myself. And yes, that would be an epic meetup. Not that Lance would beat Chael in a fight, but I think he's one of the few guys that Chael might totally wilt from Lance's cold gaze.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> 117
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..Thx for posting the pics Tra. Pictures can say 1,000 words...


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, he's really broken out in the second picture. 

Seems like a couple of sessions in a fake tan bed would clear that up a little. Chael's a little old to be having hormonal breakouts.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Actually I can't see what he might have used except testosteron of some sort if thats what he had high levels of. I don't know of any other steroids that metabolizes to testo. There are pro-hormones and supplements that does but no steroids as far as i know. So either he used some kind of pro-hormone supplement or just pure testo. probably mixed up the propionate with the enanthate ester so it stayed too long in his body lol 
as for HGH yes it does work but im kind of curious to your spot-injecting it Hex? HGH isn't normally taken that way to make specific bodyparts grow. You sure it wasn't IGF-1 or PEG-MGF that you used?
HGH on the other hand is supposed to enter your bloodstream and activate stuff that has an effect on the entire body, not just the spot you inject it.
The main benefits from HGH i believe is fat-reducing. You are supposed to be able to eat alot more without it making you fat, just strong. It also aids in recovery but i think atleast when it coms to muscle-building it needs to be mixed with some kind of androgen to realy make you grow.
Never used it myself so i don't have first hand experience but i know alot of people who have tried it.

Edit: I could b wrong about no other steroids metabolizing to testo, just can't think of any specific. Plz gimme info if you know that im wrong here.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

LOL at the amount of Hypocrisy going on in this thread.










PED's are rampant in sports and MMA is no exception other than there is arguably more use of peds in MMA.

I wasn't blind sided at all, it only takes a quick look at his character to know he's capable of braking any rule not just the rules in the cage.

Its just ironic the thing he's took the most shots at people for is juicing and low and behold he's probably been juicing all along. The other thing you can find him doing a lot of is speaking poorly of gays, maybe we will see him on a episode of COPS dressed in drag.....

Really though if Barnett cant find a way to get himself a lifetime suspension I doubt anyone can and thats probably part of the problem. Fighters know they have the leeway of at least 1 dirty UA without the hammer coming down and to make it worse its a small hammer to boot.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> Are people even still taking that stuff? Wasn't there a study that showed it didn't even work.


No, it most definitely works. I was referring to the fact that you can't test for it through urinalysis.


HexRei said:


> No way, HGH is great. I've done a cycle myself (a long time ago), it's good stuff.


What he said.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Mr. Sonnen it appears isn't going down so easy. I think Sonnen has a good chance here to at the least have his suspension time cut, could be wrong but I still think people are jumping to the wrong conclusions. 

http://www.mmamania.com/2010/9/21/1702097/chael-sonnen-to-appeal-failed



> You didn't really think Chael Sonnen was going to take all this without putting up a fight, did you?
> 
> From Sonnen's manager Mike Roberts, via MMA Fighting:
> 
> ...


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

It doesnt matter what kind of backroom deal they work out, the guy is a doper!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Lesseee... about 395 posts in this thread so if chael wins his appeal that would make approximately 380 of them appear to have been made by ignorant hateful children.

I see Chael winning by boring decision.

edit: 381


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Lesseee... about 395 posts in this thread so if chael wins his appeal that would make approximately 380 of them appear to have been made by ignorant hateful children.
> 
> I see Chael winning by boring decision.
> 
> edit: 381


I am staying neutral with this but I wont be surprised if Chael is cleared. And then let the crow be served!!!!


----------



## Kojiro (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi, i apologise in advance for my english, but after 2 months in here i had to jump in. I will try to improve my writing as fast as i can.


I'm a Silva fan but i'm really disapointed with this news. I respect Sonnen, even after this, for his incredible fighting spirit and smack talking. If we cant see our fighters fighting every week, at least lets have some of them who can create some news.

So, he got caught after calling Lance armstrong a cheater, the joke is on him now. 

For me, all this just make me want to see this fight even more, this is the punishing he deserve/need: after all the media and fans trashing him, he will have to fight a healthy Anderson Silva.

Maybe the fight go almost the same way, but i really doubt it now that Sonnen is in a really bad spot.

Give him a fine, punish him, not the fans.

After all, common guys, he was just stupid enough to be caught, lets not hate the guy for this. I'm sure he will never use anything ever again, and will still serve as an exemple for the loss in his reputation.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Kojiro said:


> Hi, i apologise in advance for my english, but after 2 months in here i had to jump in. I will try to improve my writing as fast as i can.
> 
> 
> I'm a Silva fan but i'm really disapointed with this news. I respect Sonnen, even after this, for his incredible fighting spirit and smack talking. If we cant see our fighters fighting every week, at least lets have some of them who can create some news.
> ...


Welcome to the forum!!!! Your english is fine...I can tell its not your primary but your message is clear!!!!


----------



## Kojiro (Sep 21, 2010)

G_Land said:


> Welcome to the forum!!!! Your english is fine...I can tell its not your primary but your message is clear!!!!


Thanks, i'm glad to read that.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Kojiro said:


> Thanks, i'm glad to read that.


 
No prob, Keep up the good posts!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

G_Land said:


> I am staying neutral with this but I wont be surprised if Chael is cleared. *And then let the crow be served!!*!!


Let the crow come, i really need something strong to take the taste of caviar out of my mouth! 

p.s. - Soz about the very bad photo editing. 















































:thumb02:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

AmdM said:


> Let the crow come, i really need something strong to take the taste of caviar out of my mouth!
> 
> p.s. - Soz about the very bad photo editing.
> 
> ...


 
Lol I hear ya buddy Im just not quick to jump on the burn wagon....I will save my hatred for Dec 1st


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Gotta seize the day... imagine if he gets away with it, you don´t get to eat the caviar!


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

Just thought i would chime in here.

I never really understood why this guy had any fans to start with. He doesn't really seems to have any redeeming quality's as a person. 

Sure he's a good fighter but there are so many more people that do what he does better then him. I just never really found a reason to watch his fights other then the times he was facing someone i likes. Even then i hated him more because of his political aura that he has when hyping fights.

That said, the only real reason he could of had fans is because he was a decent fighter. And now that the whole PED thing came up that means he doesnt even have being a good fighter on his resume.

Just saying, how does this guy have any fans at all now that he is comepletly unlikeable.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

AmdM said:


> Gotta seize the day... imagine if he gets away with it, you don´t get to eat the caviar!


 
Oh god if he just gets a slap on the hand and an instant title fight the backlash will be huge.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

G_Land said:


> Oh god if he just gets a slap on the hand and an instant title fight the backlash will be huge.


I don´t know about the slap, but i´m pretty sure Dana will give him the instant title fight... :confused05:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I think your right


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

AmdM said:


> Let the crow come, i really need something strong to take the taste of caviar out of my mouth!
> 
> p.s. - Soz about the very bad photo editing.
> 
> ...


I tried to fix it and made another version from a site called faceinhole.com lol


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

No wonder he was talking all that jazz .. 

because he knew he would posses superhuman strength, stamina, and endurance... 

He's a Cheater.. period.. lame ! 

but that explains a lot .. 

his excessive cockiness = PED


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

RudeBoySes said:


> No wonder he was talking all that jazz ..
> 
> because he knew he would posses superhuman strength, stamina, and endurance...
> 
> ...


I was wondering where he got the nads to talk all the trash about Lesner and not even so much as raise an eyebrow. Just matter of fact he he'd stick a boot in his arss and make him polish it before giving it back. It does make sense now (if guilty as charged). He injected the nads! (again if guilty as charged) I have no sympathy for him if he's guilty. I'll wait to hear what he as to say, but if he cheated, he gets what's coming to him. He's not going to hear the end of it for a long time.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

*Hey guys just a little OF TOPIC toss in here!!!*

Has anyone of you guys actually realized how classy Ed, Silva and the entire Black House crew have handled this whole situation with Chael being caught??

I try to quote Ed Soares on the topic..



> "he hoped it wasn't true and that if it is he's sorry but he did it to himself. And that they hope everything gets worked out and he is cleared"


Just thought this should be mentioned in here!

Big applause for Ed, Silva and his crew one more time if you ask me :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

AmdM said:


> Gotta seize the day... imagine if he gets away with it, you don´t get to eat the caviar!


Do you ever consider that he is appealing because he shockingly could be innocent or it could be a simple case of taking a medication that he didn't realize at the time he couldn't? Man people where hanging of Sonnen's nuts. Its funny when he fought Okami there was I think 3 of us who where saying Sonnen would win, when he fought Marquardt there were probably 10, when he fought Silva it was probably 30%, (of the board) after he fought Silva about 65% and now all those wagon jumpers have bailed and are claiming to have never thought much of Sonnen. I wonder if it turns out he took a simple over the counter flu medication because he was sick heading into the fight how many of you would be back chasing down the wagon looking for room screaming about how your KNEW Chael was innocent. People aren't even saying things like "I think he was on steroids." They are stating it like its a fact he actually cheated. You know if this was for a medical purpose it could have been perfectly legal subscription and Chael could have simply not realized what was in it and filled out the appropriate paperwork with the commission.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

I have no desire to bash the guy. I was saddened when I heard the news. It seems naive though to think this was a flu medicine issue. Yes it's possible it's something like that, let's be honest, not likely. 

If he's guilty, every hater is going to have feel day with him, and it's sad, but hard to feel sorry for him. He brought it on himself. If he's not guilty, that'll be a relief. I hope that's the case.

As far as other fighters being gracious, that's great. But on the cynical side, I don't think any UFC fighters are going to be talking trash. Because they're all classy? Er, well, most UFC fighters are classy, but I don't think that's why. I fear the truth is, they've all juiced themselves, or are close to someone who has. I'll be surprised if anyone gets too vocal.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Calminian said:


> I have no desire to bash the guy. I was saddened when I heard the news. It seems naive though to think this was a flu medicine issue. Yes it's possible it's something like that, let's be honest, not likely.


Why is it naive there were a ton of rumor before 117 that Sonnen was sick, Chael said at the press conference that he has been sick. Its not like Sonnen has ever had a history of failed drug tests and he has been tested. There are a ton of Cold and Flu medications that would cause you to fail a drug test.
You know what Sonnen does have a history of? Bacne which everyone seems to want to use as there smoking gun.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Why is it naive there were a ton of rumor before 117 that Sonnen was sick, Chael said at the press conference that he has been sick. Its not like Sonnen has ever had a history of failed drug tests and he has been tested. There are a ton of Cold and Flu medications that would cause you to fail a drug test.
> You know what Sonnen does have a history of? Bacne which everyone seems to want to use as there smoking gun.


I'll concede you know more about this than me, so maybe naive is the wrong word. All I can say is I hope you're right.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Do you ever consider that he is appealing because he shockingly could be innocent or it could be a simple case of taking a medication that he didn't realize at the time he couldn't? Man people where hanging of Sonnen's nuts. Its funny when he fought Okami there was I think 3 of us who where saying Sonnen would win, when he fought Marquardt there were probably 10, when he fought Silva it was probably 30%, (of the board) after he fought Silva about 65% and now all those wagon jumpers have bailed and are claiming to have never thought much of Sonnen. I wonder if it turns out he took a simple over the counter flu medication because he was sick heading into the fight how many of you would be back chasing down the wagon looking for room screaming about how your KNEW Chael was innocent. People aren't even saying things like "I think he was on steroids." They are stating it like its a fact he actually cheated. You know if this was for a medical purpose it could have been perfectly legal subscription and Chael could have simply not realized what was in it and filled out the appropriate paperwork with the commission.


I´m aware of all that. 
That´s why i´m taking these days to make the most fun out of it.
I´m not one of those wagon jumpers. In fact i´m on Chael´s Hate wagon since he increased the magnitude of disrespect toward everybody. I´ve fought many wars against some Chael´s nut hugers before, so now i feel somehow untitled to take some crap at the fact that the only fighter i truly hate his exposed as a fraud.
Anyway, you guys aren´t giving Chael the credit he deserves.
He has proven before that despite being a douche, he is also very intelligent. I´m pretty sure he wouldn´t take medicine with banned substances without full knowledge of it. I´m not totally aware of attenuate circumstances for being cleared in this situation. From what you´ve wrote, i´m getting that maybe it´s legal to use some substances if prescribed by a doctor. If that is the case, i´m sure Chael will manage to find himself a doctor to give him the paper in order to get away with it.
We don´t really know, but for all i care, 
him mentioning that he had the flu in the pre-fight conference looks much alike a premeditated alibi from an intelligent person/fighter.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

http://www.5thround.com/46719/chael-sonnen-suffers-stomach-bug-as-anderson-silva-fight-looms/ 
I would like to point out two parts of this article from 2 days before UFC 117.



> Not that 4-to-1 favorite Anderson Silva needed any additional advantages going into Saturday’s UFC 117 title match against Chael Sonnen, but the chatty challenger has revealed he’s just now coming out of a “stomach bug” that floored him at the beginning of this week.
> 
> “I love it. I love nuisances, I love adversity, I love being hurt when I walk to a ring. I don’t feel good right now and I love that,” Sonnen told MMAFighting.com. “I got like a little stomach bug going around, but that’s exactly how I’d want to be.
> 
> ...


Now besides it mentions him being sick the part I bolded gives a good indication Sonnen was under quite a bit of stress which causes many people with bacne (Which Sonnen has always had at least since 2004) to have bad break outs.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Toxic said:


> http://www.5thround.com/46719/chael-sonnen-suffers-stomach-bug-as-anderson-silva-fight-looms/
> I would like to point out two parts of this article from 2 days before UFC 117.
> 
> 
> ...


The recent history tells me that anything out of Chael´s mouth may very well be just a bunch of BS. 
His words aren´t really the best source to support your pov.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

For a dude with a big ass mouth as Chael Sonnen if he was really innocent don't u think he would tell the world? For a dude who opens his mouth when ever the spotlight is on he sure has been quiet. If he was innocent he would has said it already. Hopefully he clears everything up this Thursday on MMA live. But if this dude trashes anyone he will be the most hated fighter ever.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

AmdM said:


> The recent history tells me that anything out of Chael´s mouth may very well be just a bunch of BS.
> His words aren´t really the best source to support your pov.


I see jumping to bury the guy before he even gives his side is a much more credible thing to do.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I see jumping to bury the guy before he even gives his side is a much more credible thing to do.


I´m almost certain that even you, as a Chael fan, will find that certainly he´ll come out with whatever words are more convenient to him, he doesn´t really care about saying the truth, he cares about himself. So after he comes out with his side of the story, in the end you´ll know exactly the same as you know now.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

AmdM said:


> I´m almost certain that even you, as a Chael fan, will find that certainly he´ll come out with whatever words are more convenient to him, he doesn´t really care about saying the truth, he cares about himself. So after he comes out with his side of the story, in the end you´ll know exactly the same as you know now.


I don't think you will hear what comes convenient. You do realize all the press conference stuff that is all tongue in cheek, his comments on say Lance Armstrong they may not have been in good taste but they weren't really being serious. He will be lot more serious discussing this because he has to be, you won't see Chael Sonnen the pro wrestling promo spewing fight promoter instead you will see Chael Sonnen fighting a black cloud coming over his career. What you think that Sonnen is gonna go before the athletic commission and tell them he is gonan beat there asses and that they are all giving them selves herpes by tainting his name? Some of you act like you don't get the fact that Sonnen says things taking them much less seriously than your guys take them.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Toxic- stop double posting. :wink01:

As to this story I won't comment on it until it fully plays out and the appeal goes through with a second test result. But if Sonnen is proven guilty after what he said about Lance and spouting off about everything I will bring a Texas-sized shovel to bury him. :thumb02:


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

From Jon Anik's Twitter:

Must-see TV: Chael Sonnen in studio for @ESPN_MMALive Thurs., 1AM ET on ESPN2.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

great, he's going to turn his cheating into a meet the press opportunity.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

HexRei said:


> great, he's going to turn his cheating into a meet the press opportunity.


Thats exactly what he's trying to do and its plain BS. It screams guilt to me.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I don't think you will hear what comes convenient. You do realize all the press conference stuff that is all tongue in cheek, his comments on say Lance Armstrong they may not have been in good taste but they weren't really being serious. He will be lot more serious discussing this because he has to be, you won't see Chael Sonnen the pro wrestling promo spewing fight promoter instead you will see Chael Sonnen fighting a black cloud coming over his career. What you think that Sonnen is gonna go before the athletic commission and tell them he is gonan beat there asses and that they are all giving them selves herpes by tainting his name? Some of you act like you don't get the fact that Sonnen says things taking them much less seriously than your guys take them.


I know he´s not serious, that´s exactly my point. All we really know about him is that he´ll say what he needs to at the right time.
Besides, serious or not, he was pretty disrespectful, i concur that perhaps it´s not as bad if it´s all part of the show, but i find it extremely reprehensible anyway and by all means, an attitude to avoid.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

vilify said:


> Thats exactly what he's trying to do and its plain BS. It screams guilt to me.


You claimed not but 24 hours ago that his silence was incriminating. Now, he plans to speak on the matter, on a show viewed by millions of MMA fans, and this somehow screams 'guilty'? There's no winning with you people. You've decided you're going to hate this man no matter what he does. It's shameful. Your call, but shameful. And hypocritical. You can't have it both ways. 

'Not saying anything shows he's guilty!'

'Um, he plans on releasing a statement shortly...'

'Oh... that shows he's guilty, too!'

:sarcastic12:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I don't think there's any question that he's guilty. It's been confirmed by the commission that he pissed hot for a steroid, and that's that.

There's nothing he can say at the press conference that will sway me. Even if he didn't have a lengthy history of bullshitting and spouting stupid propaganda I think I'd feel the same way. The UCLA lab is the same one that tests for the DoD, the NFL, the Olympics- they didn't make a mistake. Even if he produces a prescription, that doesn't actually change anything, that's not the way the rules work. Just like Nick Diaz can't test positive for medical marijuana, even though he has a prescription.

However I don't like the fact that he only wants to talk about this on a show, to me that smells like he's actually trying to milk this situation, which is disgusting.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

AmdM said:


> I know he´s not serious, that´s exactly my point. All we really know about him is that he´ll say what he needs to at the right time.
> Besides, serious or not, he was pretty disrespectful, i concur that perhaps it´s not as bad if it´s all part of the show, but i find it extremely reprehensible anyway and by all means, an attitude to avoid.


It may sound bad but we all know that 99% of this board would laugh at a joke made about stuff that is inappropriate all the time.


> Lance Armstrong, despite having battled testicular cancer, is on the verge of regaining the Yellow Jersey in the Tour De France. He, after ending a 3 1/2 year retirement, is poised to win for the eighth time. Word is he is in negotiations to sign a book deal with a major publisher after retiring, from cycling, for good. The memoir “Having A Ball And Winning Too” promises to be an inspiration to all.


 I stole this joke off a website if you laughed just remember don't judge Sonnen so fast cause your coming to hell with us.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

HexRei said:


> I don't think there's any question that he's guilty. It's been confirmed by the commission that he pissed hot for a steroid, and that's that.
> 
> There's nothing he can say at the press conference that will sway me. Even if he didn't have a lengthy history of bullshitting and spouting stupid propaganda I think I'd feel the same way. The UCLA lab is the same one that tests for the DoD, the NFL, the Olympics- they didn't make a mistake. Even if he produces a prescription, that doesn't actually change anything, that's not the way the rules work. Just like Nick Diaz can't test positive for medical marijuana, even though he has a prescription.
> 
> However I don't like the fact that he only wants to talk about this on a show, to me that smells like he's actually trying to milk this situation, which is disgusting.


You know what I mean when I say 'guilt'. I've admitted many a time now that the man did it, and hence, the man should pay for it. But there are a few things such as mens rea and motive that have yet to be made clear. I know we all fancy ourselves experts, but as an actual law student, I'm interested in a little thing called due process... which means I'd like to hear Chael's side of the story. It's no longer a matter of what. I'll reiterate for the hundredth time. He's guilty. That doesn't make the 'why' of any less interest to me. It's time to stop quoting me out of context and giving idiots like Michelina's ammunition.

I also don't see the problem with talking about this on television. It's perhaps the most accessible form of media there is, and it allows us the full picture. His tone of voice. His mannerisms. His facial expressions. What about radio or the printed word is so much more... honest?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> You know what I mean when I say 'guilt'. I've admitted many a time now that the man did it, and hence, the man should pay for it. But there are a few things such as mens rea and motive that have yet to be made clear. I know we all fancy ourselves experts, but as an actual law student, I'm interested in a little thing called due process... which means I'd like to hear Chael's side of the story. It's no longer a matter of what. I'll reiterate for the hundredth time. He's guilty. That doesn't make the 'why' of any less interest to me. It's time to stop quoting me out of context and giving idiots like Michelina's ammunition.


As a law student u should know that even mens rea is no excuse for doing a crime. Such as Roger who defended an women and whooped the shit of a women abuser. He is still guilty under the eye of the law but he did the right thing. What can Sonnen possibly say that can justify cheating? He was sick?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> It's time to stop quoting me out of context and giving idiots like Michelina's ammunition.


I didn't even quote you.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> As a law student u should know that even mens rea is no excuse for doing a crime. Such as Roger who defended an women and whooped the shit of a women abuser. He is still guilty under the eye of the law but he did the right thing. What can Sonnen possibly say that can justify cheating? He was sick?


As a law student, I absolutely KNOW that mens rea is an excuse. Have you ever heard of automatism or mental disorder? I promise you you don't want to have _that_ debate with me, because I will win. And mens rea has absolutely no relationship to 'doing the right thing'. It's lacking the guilty mind. Murdering someone whilst sleep walking, for example (it's an actual case). 

Would mens rea apply here? No. Chael knew he was guilty before the test results came back. It was merely an example on my part. Motive is here more appropriate. I don't know how many times I have to say this. The man is guilty. And there is no excuse. Even were he sick, or it was prescribed, or he didn't know he was taking a banned substance... it's entirely correct that ignorance is no excuse. That doesn't change the fact that I'm still interested in why he did what he did. The 'why' could save him a great deal of face. 'I took over the counter medication to fight the flu' vs. 'I wanted increased strength so I could whomp Anderson Silva'... I mean, they're two very different reasons.

It doesn't negate guilt. I'm simply curious as to his motives. I really can't do or say anything more to clarify this to you people.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> As a law student, I absolutely KNOW that mens rea is an excuse. Have you ever heard of automatism or mental disorder? I promise you you don't want to have _that_ debate with me, because I will win. And mens rea has absolutely no relationship to 'doing the right thing'. It's lacking the guilty mind. Murdering someone whilst sleep walking, for example (it's an actual case).
> 
> Would mens rea apply here? No. Chael knew he was guilty before the test results came back. It was merely an example on my part. Motive is here more appropriate. I don't know how many times I have to say this. The man is guilty. And there is no excuse. Even were he sick, or it was prescribed, or he didn't know he was taking a banned substance... it's entirely correct that ignorance is no excuse. That doesn't change the fact that I'm still interested in why he did what he did. The 'why' could save him a great deal of face. 'I took over the counter medication to fight the flu' vs. 'I wanted increased strength so I could whomp Anderson Silva'... I mean, they're two very different reasons.
> 
> It doesn't negate guilt. I'm simply curious as to his motives. I really can't do or say anything more to clarify this to you people.


This is a lost debate for u lol, people like me have been hating on Chael sonnen from day one. Just let us have the fun now and face the consequences later. The man is guilty until he gives me a good reason he is just like the rest bonds,arod etc. Took the substances to win a fight he had no business wining.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm interested to find out as well, but you know what? I don't think he should get to turn this into yet another "get my name in the papers" debacle for him. That's, well, disgusting, like I said before. Why can't he just issue a press release like most fighters? Why hide the truth until he can discuss it on TV? The answer is simple: more publicity.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> This is a lost debate for u lol, people like me have been hating on Chael sonnen from day one. Just let us have the fun now and face the consequences later. The man is guilty until he gives me a good reason he is just like the rest bonds,arod etc. Took the substances to win a fight he had no business wining.


I get it. And at least you admit to it. I can appreciate and borderline respect that.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

This is mma not law, any man that takes an illeagal substance pior to a big fight only has one motive. WHich is to win at any cost.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> This is mma not law, any man that takes an illeagal substance pior to a big fight only has one motive. WHich is to win at any cost.


Couldn't leave it alone, could you? MMA is backed by regulations and sanctions, which are absolutely the result of law. Chael's taking PED's wouldn't even be being discussed were it not banned by regulatory provisions put in place by governing bodies established by a legislative branch which owes its entire existence to _laws_ and statutes. Everything flows from the law, my friend. The fact that Mr. Sonnen can appeal his case before a tribunal... meh... screw it. Enjoy your moment... while it lasts


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Couldn't leave it alone, could you? MMA is backed by regulations and sanctions, which are absolutely the result of law. Chael's taking PED's wouldn't even be being discussed were it not banned by regulatory provisions put in place by governing bodies established by a legislative branch which owes its entire existence to _laws_ and statutes. Everything flows from the law, my friend. The fact that Mr. Sonnen can appeal his case before a tribunal... meh... screw it. Enjoy your moment... while it lasts


But it doesn't have the same constraints as a criminal trial or even a civil suit. In fact the law you've learned really isn't very relevant to this situation. The commission has a charter and regulations which compose the "law" in this case, and beyond that it's really up to their personal opinions.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> That doesn't change the fact that I'm still interested in why he did what he did. The 'why' could save him a great deal of face. 'I took over the counter medication to fight the flu' vs. 'I wanted increased strength so I could whomp Anderson Silva'... I mean, they're two very different reasons.
> 
> It doesn't negate guilt. I'm simply curious as to his motives. I really can't do or say anything more to clarify this to you people.


Ah but then we get into what he is guilty of doing. You see he can take that flu medication if a doctor says he needs it, the difference is if a doctor gave him some medication it becomes a matter of Sonnen incorrectly filling out paperwork to indicate it which as I have said before Chael could very well have not fully understood what he was taking I mean while Sonnen appears to be an intelligent guy, I do not believe he is either a doctor or pharmacist to the best of my knowledge . The actual fact he had the substance in his body becomes perfectly fine. Now the punishment for failing to properly fill out your paperwork should be punished the same as intentionally trying to gain an unfair advantage?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Ah but then we get into what he is guilty of doing. You see he can take that flu medication if a doctor says he needs it, the difference is if a doctor gave him some medication it becomes a matter of Sonnen incorrectly filling out paperwork to indicate it which as I have said before Chael could very well have not fully understood what he was taking I mean while Sonnen appears to be an intelligent guy, I do not believe he is either a doctor or pharmacist to the best of my knowledge . The actual fact he had the substance in his body becomes perfectly fine. Now the punishment for failing to properly fill out your paperwork should be punished the same as intentionally trying to gain an unfair advantage?


Sonnen comes from a wealthy family, is an officer of a profitable business, one of the best MMA fighters in the world, so he has plenty of money and always has, there is no way he's dealing with strange doctors who aren't fully aware of his profession and what it entails in terms of banned substances, or a doctor so incompetent that they are aware and just accidentally give him a steroid. I appreciate that you want to give him the benefit of the doubt but the odds that this is some kind of mix-up and he didn't know what was going on are incredibly low.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

HexRei said:


> But it doesn't have the same constraints as a criminal trial or even a civil suit. In fact the law you've learned really isn't very relevant to this situation. The commission has a charter and regulations which compose the "law" in this case, and beyond that it's really up to their personal opinions.


I know. Hence why I used the term 'tribunal' and not 'court'.

Nothing I said was untrue. It's because of law that these tribunals and their accompanying regulations are ultimately formed, so law very much underlies MMA. That's all I was getting at (I think it'd be common sense, really). Whilst blatantly obvious that this is not the same as a civil suit or criminal trial, certain elements are still very significant, so yes... the 'law I've learned' here has its place. Motive or lack of mens rea can serve as mitigating factors. Showing that there was no volition could see his suspension cut in half. Believe it or not, we do study appeals to commissions and tribunals. It all falls under the broader category of the law. Don't think these men don't have a rule book or precedent to turn to.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Judging by his maniacal rantings the last few months, I wouldn't doubt if he tried to pee once and fire shot out instead:
"Whoa, that's some freaky [email protected]#^, I'd better lower the #@$^^%* dosage now!"


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I know. Hence why I used the term 'tribunal' and not 'court'.
> 
> Nothing I said was untrue. It's because of law that these tribunals and their accompanying regulations are ultimately formed, so law very much underlies MMA. That's all I was getting at (I think it'd be common sense, really). Whilst blatantly obvious that this is not the same as a civil suit or criminal trial, certain elements are still very significant, so yes... the 'law I've learned' here has its place. Motive or lack of mens rea can serve as mitigating factors. Showing that there was no volition could see his suspension cut in half. Believe it or not, we do study appeals to commissions and tribunals. It all falls under the broader category of the law. Don't think these men don't have a rule book or precedent to turn to.


Vitor had the best excuse regarding mens rea that I can think of (he actually got a doctor to testify to the commission that he gave Vitor the steroid without his knowledge) and he still got suspended. So I think precedent in this case is very much against Chael. The best he can hope for is having the suspension halved- they won't be giving out any more Nate Marquartd pardons, I think.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Couldn't leave it alone, could you? MMA is backed by regulations and sanctions, which are absolutely the result of law. Chael's taking PED's wouldn't even be being discussed were it not banned by regulatory provisions put in place by governing bodies established by a legislative branch which owes its entire existence to _laws_ and statutes. Everything flows from the law, my friend. The fact that Mr. Sonnen can appeal his case before a tribunal... meh... screw it. Enjoy your moment... while it lasts


lol i'm just egging u on....


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Vitor had the best excuse regarding mens rea that I can think of (he actually got a doctor to testify to the commission that he gave Vitor the steroid without his knowledge) and he still got suspended. So I think precedent in this case is very much against Chael. The best he can hope for is having the suspension halved- they won't be giving out any more Nate Marquartd pardons, I think.


Oh, I completely agree. Which is why it'd be a mitigating factor more so than a full defence. That said, I don't think it'll be a factor here. Chael took it. He was obviously aware it was banned, hence his coming clean. He really does have to pay the consequences. His motives speak more to my personal curiosity than anything else. It's more about saving face in the eyes of his fans than dodging a suspension. As I said previously, taking something because you were battling the flu and taking something because you wanted desperately to annihilate your opponent are two very different things. It won't make him any less guilty. But it may well make him seem like less of an arse in the eyes of fans and fellow fighters.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> lol i'm just egging u on....


Classic. LOL!

Sonnen always has that dopey miserable frown on his face, as if he's just crapped his pants, and is forced to sit in his own stool.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I love the ignore function


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Chael needs to hurry up and release something, when MMA threads are debating the letter of the law and meanings of articles from the athletic commission the thread has gotten out of hand. 

No one really knows anything at this point, we need a statement from Chael and from the CSAC before people can really start to discuss anything. 

I personally don't see how you can even be discussing anything at this point. All you've done is applied your personal feelings towards the man and decide his guilt or innocence based upon a severely mishandled case. No one even knows what he took to fail the test yet....

But I doubt this post will really matter in this thread, people want to argue about it anyway. 

The only thing I will put in at least until after Chael is on MMA Live is, steroids don't make you better by sitting on your ass, you still have to work. So saying that Chael would have been taken apart in a round without them is a little ignorant. He still had to use his abilities, yes roids could make him stronger but they won't make him just a better fighter without work. It's the same debate as in baseball, yes you'll hit the ball harder, but you still have to make contact. 

Btw. I'm not supporting steroid use, just saying that steroids won't make you better at any sport just because you're taking them.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Sonnen comes from a wealthy family, is an officer of a profitable business, one of the best MMA fighters in the world, so he has plenty of money and always has, there is no way he's dealing with strange doctors who aren't fully aware of his profession and what it entails in terms of banned substances, or a doctor so incompetent that they are aware and just accidentally give him a steroid. I appreciate that you want to give him the benefit of the doubt but the odds that this is some kind of mix-up and he didn't know what was going on are incredibly low.


Excuse me if I am wrong, I am Canadian and in our heath care system the weathy walk into the same hospital as your or I. But honestly are you saying for a simple Flu Chael would go to some high priced doctor? Like I said I don't 100% understand the American heath care system but I doubt the doctor I go to would have a vast knowledge of banned substances, that doesn't make him bad doctors but your genius doctors are not dealing with the flu and sprained ankles at the clinic down the street they are specialists dealing with more severe matters.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Excuse me if I am wrong, I am Canadian and in our heath care system the weathy walk into the same hospital as your or I. But honestly are you saying for a simple Flu Chael would go to some high priced doctor? Like I said I don't 100% understand the American heath care system but I doubt the doctor I go to would have a vast knowledge of banned substances, that doesn't make him bad doctors but your genius doctors are not dealing with the flu and sprained ankles at the clinic down the street they are specialists dealing with more severe matters.


In America, at least for now, picking your own doctor is easy as long as you have enough money. I wouldn't be surprised if he has a family doctor, a lot of people with cash do in this country. They see the same person for all their general matters, it makes them more comfortable, they don't have to explain all their ailments to a new person every time, and they can count on the competency because they have a track record with them.

That said, I have no doubt that for specialized matters he does see a specialist, but he's not going to just wander into the Providence emergency room, I'm sure he uses a sports doctor who deals with other athletes and, generally speaking, should be aware of what substances his patient can safely take. Steroids are illegal in all the big sports.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I doubt the doctor I go to would have a vast knowledge of banned substances


I would think a professional athlete would certainly want a doctor with knowledge of banned substances simply because so much is riding on them passing the drug test.

If Chael's appeal fails he'll go a year without fighting. I'd say that's a big enough risk to hire a doctor who knows what the hell he is talking about.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

This sucks, I hate how one of the most exciting fights for me this year is forever tainted.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I don't think you will hear what comes convenient. You do realize all the press conference stuff that is all tongue in cheek, his comments on say Lance Armstrong they may not have been in good taste but they weren't really being serious. He will be lot more serious discussing this because he has to be, you won't see Chael Sonnen the pro wrestling promo spewing fight promoter instead you will see Chael Sonnen fighting a black cloud coming over his career. What you think that Sonnen is gonna go before the athletic commission and tell them he is gonan beat there asses and that they are all giving them selves herpes by tainting his name? Some of you act like you don't get the fact that Sonnen says things taking them much less seriously than your guys take them.



The last I had heard, Sonnen denied he even made the Armstrong statements. That means they weren't a joke. That means he messed up and tried to pretend he never said them.

Sonnen is now a self serving cheater in addition to being a liar.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I guess if Chael was going to write another poem it will go like this...

Chael, What you going to take?
Chael, Think it through!
You'll need those PED's if you want to beat Silva!
If you piss hot then it will be plain to see
it will be a few more years before you fight Spider Silva.
So don't get greedy and just take a little
or you'll go down faster then Tom Atencio!

Man, I suck at poems!:thumbsdown::bye02:


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

The bottom line is that Chael has made an ass out of himself and will continue to do so on MMA Live and beyond.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I didn't want to create a new thread for this, but here is an article I just read from Josh Burkman about steroid use.

*Burkman Explains Steroid Usage from a Fighter’s Perspective*










> Wednesday, September 22, 2010
> by Joe Myers ([email protected])
> 
> The use of performance-enhancing drugs in MMA is always a hot topic of discussion, and it was made even more so with the recent report that UFC 117 headliner Chael Sonnen tested positive for a steroid substance.
> ...


Source


I think it's pretty cool he admitted he took steroids before TUF 1 because I had no clue he was suppose to be on the first show, and why he wasn't on it. But I don't buy into this philosophy of "Other guys are doing it and they are _*STILL*_ busting their asses in the gym." If you take roids, you're a cheater and there really isn't much else to say other than serve your time for trying to cut corners and getting caught.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

How does this thread have 46 pages when no info has been released. Isnt that something... gossip girls.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

HexRei said:


> However I don't like the fact that he only wants to talk about this on a show, to me that smells like he's actually trying to milk this situation, which is disgusting.


That's exactly what he's going to do..:thumbsdown:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

How is going on ESPN "milking"? If it was my enormous feck-up, I would want to go on TV just the once, explain myself just the once, and then shut my mouth the feck up and let my lawyers take care of it. This is typical Sonnen. The last thing he wants to do is take 10 interviews where he has to answer the same questions over and over.

I cant believe I'm forced to defend the guy. Hes a bit of a twat. We all know this. But this particular witch hunt is completely OTT when lined up against the lack of facts and evidence.

Theres only one fact. He took an illegal substance and got caught. Hes going to get a ban. Beyond that, we dont know a thing. Did he deliberately try to cheat? Who knows. Did he know he was taking the substances at the time he took them? Who knows. If he did know, why was he taking them? Who knows. All of these questions need answering before we can slaughter the guy morally.

Of course, if you don't like Sonnen simply because you don't like Sonnen? Like I don't like Koscheck?? All power to you brothers!!!! Murder the fecker!!!! lol  But at least admit your unreasonable dislike for the idiot... so we can debate with a bit more clarity. Its difficult reading supposed neutral statements from dudes who clearly hate Sonnen already. Same dudes who claim their opinion is not tainted in any way by the hate, but instead is the gods honest truth.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> How is going on ESPN "milking"? If it was my enormous feck-up, I would want to go on TV just the once, explain myself just the once, and then shut my mouth the feck up and let my lawyers take care of it. This is typical Sonnen. The last thing he wants to do is take 10 interviews where he has to answer the same questions over and over.


LOL what? typical sonnen is to do as many interviews as you can, say as much outrageous crap as you can, and contradict yourself freely if given the opportunity.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

HexRei said:


> LOL what? typical sonnen is to do as many interviews as you can, say as much outrageous crap as you can, and contradict yourself freely if given the opportunity.


Typical Sonnen would do that. Yes. When he's got shit to promote. By the same token, the kind of dude who certainly would not want to promote his PED allegations, innit?! When the news broke, I 110% expected Sonnen not to say not a god damn thing. I'm one of those ( fools ) who believe behind his trashy charade is a very intelligent bloke. One who would turn deadly serious when shit hits fans. Just like he transforms when he gets in the cage. Well, Sonnen me old mukker, the shit has certainly hit a fan now. Hes such an idiot. I love him.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> How does this thread have 46 pages when no info has been released. Isnt that something... gossip girls.


 
Hey we are like the women at the hair salon lol


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

for what its worth i think its bollocks if a drug cheat gets a smaller ban than Paul Daley for his cheap shot


especially since koscheck deserves the odd cheapshot


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

JWP said:


> for what its worth i think its bollocks if a drug cheat gets a smaller ban than Paul Daley for his cheap shot
> 
> 
> especially since koscheck deserves the odd cheapshot


Agreed! 

I called for a lifetime ban but the thread got closed immediately. I wonder why :dunno:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Have you guys heard? your boy Chael was on anabolic steroids!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Have you realized there are to many Sonnen threads already and your opinion doesn't need its own. Have you also realized your not supposed to double post? Worry about yourself.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Maybe this would be a good time for merging ?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Vitor had the best excuse regarding mens rea that I can think of (he actually got a doctor to testify to the commission that he gave Vitor the steroid without his knowledge) and he still got suspended. So I think precedent in this case is very much against Chael. The best he can hope for is having the suspension halved- they won't be giving out any more Nate Marquartd pardons, I think.


He's not the only example either, a doctors prescription holds no weight with athletic commissions and there is no legal way to force them to accept a fighter using a substance they banned.

Nick Daiz has a marijuana card, send the NSAC a copy of it and they send him a letter back waning him that they would take disciplinary action if he failed a test.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

slapshot said:


> He's not the only example either, a doctors prescription holds no weight with athletic commissions and there is no legal way to force them to accept a fighter using a substance they banned.
> 
> Nick Daiz has a marijuana card, send the NSAC a copy of it and they send him a letter back waning him that they would take disciplinary action if he failed a test.


I think what they'e trying to do is let the fighters know it's their responsibility, and not the doctor's, to make sure they are clean. The fact that Diaz has a mj card is meaningless if that substance is not allowed in the sport. The same with Chael's steroids. You can't fight a cold with substance that may give you an advantage. Period.


----------



## Saison (Aug 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> If you were sick and you went to the doctor do you suddenly become a pharmacist who should know what the hell the doctor is giving you? Seriously wait till you have something substantial to go on. These fighters are not like Olympic athletes who have teams of doctors who are probably much more familiar with banned substances than your average doctor.
> Honestly there is no way I can see that Sonnen didn't know he would be tested, its a main event title fight he knows he is going to be handed a cup.


Yeah.:thumb02:


----------

